# Wheel of Fortune/Hangman



## Hauntful

I will say a topic such as movie title, song title, actor, etc. and I will put up the topic with the missing letters. You have to try to guess it in one guess. You can guess again if you got it wrong after someone guesses it and they don't get it right.

Topic= Movie Title

_ _ E / L _ _ T / _ _ Y S


----------



## Sinister

*The Lost Boys.*


----------



## Hauntful

Yeah you got it congratulations! Now it's your turn to start a new one.


----------



## Sinister

B_ a _/ S_ _ _ e_ 's/ B_ _ i a l/ O_/ T_ e/ R_ a _

This might be a bit challenging, or not.


----------



## Hauntful

Omg challeging is right but fun lolz. But what is the topic are you using? Is it a movie title? Song name?


----------



## Sinister

Well, since this is a Halloween Forum, I'm sticking with Horror themes. This one is a movie. Incidentally, it's also a short story.


----------



## Zombie-F

Can I buy an "E?"


----------



## Sinister

Yes sir! Two e's in fact!


----------



## Hauntful

*Spins the wheel** Big money, Big money..  
Can I buy a I?  
And don't forget to add them in Vanna


----------



## Sinister

An "i" is yours CM!


----------



## Zombie-F

May I see an "L" please?


----------



## Sinister

Yes, you may have an "L."


----------



## Zombie-F

Damn... can I see an "A?" This is tough, but I already know I'm going to kick myself when the answer is revealed.


----------



## Sinister

You may have 3 "A's" in fact.


----------



## Zombie-F

HA! Bram Stoker's Burial of the Rats.


----------



## Sinister

You just won the game!


----------



## Zombie-F

*And Now....*

It's my turn. Mine's old-school... no hints to start with. I will nudge you in the right direction though... it's a comedy.

_ A _ / A N _ / _ _ L E N T / _ O _ / _ T _ _ _ E / _ A _ _

Good luck.


----------



## The Shape

May I see an N?


----------



## Zombie-F

You may see two "N's".


----------



## Sinister

I'd like to buy a vowel, Z. Can I have an "E?"


----------



## Zombie-F

Yep, you may buy an "E".


----------



## Sinister

I'd like to see a "T."


----------



## Zombie-F

"T's" are in the house.


----------



## Sinister

Ohhh, what the *blip* (Note: I will now censor my cursings. It's hard not to put a few F words here and there in your posts when you're used to doing it in everyday life.)  May I buy another vowel? I would like an "A."


----------



## Zombie-F

Sure can. Let's see all the "A's".


----------



## Hauntful

Can I see an L


----------



## Zombie-F

Only one "L".


----------



## Sinister

Can I have an "O" please?


----------



## Zombie-F

Yes, but there's only one.


----------



## The Shape

Is the answer "Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back"?


----------



## Zombie-F

That would in fact be the answer! Give yourself a pat on the back and get ready... it's your turn to post one.


----------



## The Shape

Category is action/drama. Here goes...

_ A _ _ _ R _ E R/ _ _ L L


----------



## Zombie-F

Just a random guess... Judgement Night?


----------



## Sinister

Not unless that last word in Shapes puzzle is spelled "Nite."  

I'd like to have an "E," please.


----------



## Zombie-F

Whoops!  Unga... me can read... really me can.


----------



## The Shape

One E headed your way...


----------



## Sinister

Is there an "S?"


----------



## The Shape

nope....try again!


----------



## Zombie-F

How about an "R"?


----------



## The Shape

Yep, there are 2 R's.


----------



## Zombie-F

How about a "T"?


----------



## The Shape

Nope, no T's. Go fish...


----------



## Sinister

Can I have an "L" please?


----------



## The Shape

You sure can! 2 L's...


----------



## The Shape

Man, this Wheel of Fortune thing has turned into a one on one confrontation. Anyone else want to take a guess?


----------



## Sinister

Gimme an "A!"


----------



## The Shape

One A coming up! Vanna, if you will...


----------



## Zombie-F

Uhhh... Any "P"s? I'm stumped.


----------



## The Shape

Nope, no P's. You guys are getting closer though.


----------



## Sinister

Awright Shape, I don't know about Z, but I think it's high time for either a clue, or the damn answer already! It's getting close to a month since there has been any activity in this particular thread.


----------



## Zombie-F

Uhhh... can we get an answer in here?


----------



## dougspaulding

Yeah!


----------



## dougspaulding

I say, "yeah"!

Where has Mr Myers gone? Surely he can't be killed so he must be lurking about.


----------



## Zombie-F

I think he forgot about this thread. I'll fire off an email to him to get him riled up. He's busy planning his wedding these days.


----------



## Sinister

This answer has been over a year in coming. Shape himself probably doesn't even know what it is by now. :googly:


----------



## The Shape

Oh man! I did totally forget about this thread, and it did take me a bit to remember what the answer was.

The answer is.... drumroll please.....

Hamburger Hill


----------



## Zombie-F

Next person to reply gets to set up the next puzzle.


----------



## Sinister

Well, I guess I'll pick up the ball and run with it if no one else is going to:


This movie is a comedy.

AMAZON/ WOMEN/ ON/ THE/ MOON/


Now lets start wit' da guessin' suckas!


----------



## Zombie-F

Can I see an "R" Pat?


----------



## Sinister

Oooooh, I'm afraid not. Care to give the wheel another spin?


----------



## dougspaulding

S, as in Sinister.


----------



## Sinister

Sorry, that is incorrect.


----------



## Sinister

Not to be like our good friend, The Shape, I guess it's time we gave out a clue here; don't want to go over a year and this puzzle is still unsolved. 

Let me see what I can give you: This movie has a whole lot of star appearances. One or two of them are major names, though they weren't back then. The major stars then have been reduced to B-Grade status now, and still and yet, there were others who would give Julie, the cruise director on *The Love Boat* serious pause whether or not their kind would even be on the guest list of The Pacific Princess. Can't really much tell you what's going on, but judging from the likes and dislikes of our fellow board members, there's something for everybody.


----------



## Zombie-F

Ok is there a "T"?


----------



## Sinister

I will say there is one "T"


----------



## Zombie-F

Perchance, an "L"?


----------



## Sinister

Sorry, my undead friend, but no. :zombie:


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Figured I would take a shot .. maybe a "n"?


----------



## Sinister

You may have four of them, my dear!


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Yay!! how about a "e"?


----------



## Sinister

There are two of them.


----------



## Zombie-F

There's gotta be at least one "H". Show me the "H"!!!


----------



## Sinister

You will be happy to know that there is an "H"


----------



## Sinister

Anyone else wish to spin the wheel?


----------



## Zombie-F

I'd like to buy an "O" Pat.


----------



## Sinister

There are 5 "O's"


----------



## Zombie-F

I want to say Amazon Women on the Moon but the first word has too many letters to be "Amazon". Hmmm...


----------



## Sinister

Ooops! Must not have gotten rid of that last blank when I turned the letters the last time. But, you are right: It is *Amazon Women on the Moon.*

Your turn, Zombie.


----------



## Zombie-F

*My Turn (again)*

--a--/--/---/D-ad

Horror/Comedy. Now get to guessin!


----------



## Sinister

I think I know this: Give me a "D" Pat.


----------



## Zombie-F

You got two D's chico.


----------



## Sinister

Gimme an "A"


----------



## Zombie-F

Two As my friend.


----------



## Sinister

May I solve the puzzle? *Shaun of the Dead.*


----------



## Zombie-F

Wow. That was easy.  You go now!!!


----------



## Sinister

Action/Adventure/Fantasy movie;

_ _ A _ H/ _ _/ T H E/ T_ T A _ _


----------



## SuFiKitten77

How about an "A" ?


----------



## Sinister

You get two of them.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

How about some "T's" ?


----------



## Sinister

You can have three of them, Kitten.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Gotta be an "H" in there ..


----------



## Sinister

Yes, there are two "H's"


----------



## SuFiKitten77

How's about an "E" ?


----------



## Sinister

There is one "E"


----------



## Nefarious1

I can solve this one!

Clash of the Titans?


----------



## Sinister

You're correct!  It is also your turn to do a puzzle.


----------



## Nefarious1

Hmmmm... Ok!! See if you can get this one!
It's a movie.. It's a drama.

_ _ a _ / a _ _ / _ _ a _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ / _ a _ / _ _ _ a _ 

I have started you out with all the a's.


----------



## dougspaulding

Is there a "D", as in "Dementia 13"?


----------



## Nefarious1

Sure is!

_ _ a _ /a _ d/_ _ a _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ / _ a _ / _ _ _ a _


----------



## dougspaulding

Thank you. An "N", as in "Nosferatu"?


----------



## Zombie-F

Just to inject something to the rules here...

From now on, we should all do what Tammy's doing. Just put the current incarnation of the solution in our replies that tell whether or not a letter was revealed. Having to go back a page or two to edit your puzzle, as well as go back a page or two to view the current puzzle is kind of annoying.

Anyway, are there any "N"s for Mr. Spaulding?


----------



## dougspaulding

Zombie-F said:


> From now on, we should all do what Tammy's doing. Just put the current incarnation of the solution in our replies that tell whether or not a letter was revealed. Having to go back a page or two to edit your puzzle, as well as go back a page or two to view the current puzzle is kind of annoying.


I was going to say that's a fine job, Tammy. I like the way you're giving us a visual to the puzzle (just like Vanna do!).


----------



## Nefarious1

*smiles a big Vanna smile*
Why yes! There are 2 N's!

_ _ a _ / and / _ _ a _ _ _ n _ / _ _ / _ a _ / _ _ _ a _

P.S. I go to bed soon so if I don't reply again tonight, I will be back tomorrow!  LOL


----------



## Sinister

Can I have a "H" please?


----------



## Nefarious1

I suppose... lol

_ _ a _ / and / _ _ a _ h _ _ _ / _ _ / _ a _ / _ _ _ a _


----------



## dougspaulding

Would there be a "T", as in "The Terror"?


----------



## Nefarious1

Yes, there is a T.

_ _ a _ / and / _ _ a t _ _ _ _ / _ _ / _ a _ / _ _ _ a _


----------



## Sinister

"M" as in *Monsters Unleashed!*


----------



## Nefarious1

Nope! There are no M's!


----------



## Sinister

DAMN!!! I think it's time for that Mary Jane rant that Papa Bones was wanting...oh, wait...no it's not...can I have a "C" ?


----------



## Nefarious1

No, no you may not. There are no C's!


----------



## Nefarious1

Let me repost the puzzle here...

_ _ a _ / and / _ _ at _ _ _ _ / _n / _ a _ / _ _ _ a _

Sorry abou that. I had left out a N earlier. Now it's completely correct.


----------



## Sinister

Is there an "S"?


----------



## Nefarious1

Yup!

_ _ a _ / and / _ _ at _ _ n _ / _ n / _ as / _ _ _ as

Man! I had those N's all f'ed up! lol
I SWEAR this is correct!


----------



## Sinister

Gimme an "I"


----------



## Nefarious1

Ok.. But only 2!

_ _ a _ / and / _ _ at _ in _ / in / _ as / _ _ _ as


----------



## Sinister

Is there a "W"?


----------



## Nefarious1

Nope! None of those!!



_ _ a _ / and / _ _ at _ in _ / in / _ as / _ _ _ as


----------



## Sinister

"L" please.


----------



## Nefarious1

If you must have one... lol


_ _ a _ / and / L _ at _ in _ / in / Las / _ _ _ as


----------



## Sinister

May I solve the puzzle, Vanna? *Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas.*


----------



## Nefarious1

WOO HOO!!!!

You got it!

Now it's your turn to do one!!!


----------



## Zombie-F

BOB SAGET!

I knew that one. I need to stay up later.


----------



## dougspaulding

Yeah! Sinister snuck around and solved it behind my back right under my nose (actually, the barrage of clues came when I went out to the store last night - blast!)


----------



## Sinister

A famous author

_ _ _ _ _ _ _/ _/ _ _ M _ _ _ _ _


----------



## dougspaulding

What! No R, S, T, L, E for free? I thought this was "Wheel of Fortune"!

May I have a "M", please?


----------



## Sinister

You may have one "M"


----------



## dougspaulding

"r"?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

let's try for an "A" ?


----------



## Zombie-F

Hey Sinister, could you possibly post the current solution to the hangman in your replies like Tammy did? It saves us the trouble of having to scan back two or more pages after there's been a lot of guesses and you're already replying anyway with whether or not there was a letter revealed. Just a though.


----------



## Sinister

Sorry dude, when I replied to the post last night, I was three sheets to the wind--drunk from Skyy Vodka/Rock Stars and wheat beer, and euphoric that Florida State upset Miami breaking M.U.'s 6 game winning streak. :googly: I'm actually surprised that what I did write made any sense at all.  

let me see: I believe that Doug beat Kitten to the punch and yes, there is an "R"

_ A_ R_ _ _/_/_AM_ _ _ _ _

And I will go ahead in the puzzle, since I am a nice guy, despite what others may believe to the contrary, and give Kitten her two "A's."


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Yay! how about an "I" ?


----------



## Sinister

An "I" it is

_A_R_ _ _/_/_ AMI_ _ _ _


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Let's try for an "T" ?


----------



## Sinister

Yep. One "T"

_A_R_ _ _/_/_AMI_T_ _


----------



## dougspaulding

Laurell K. Hamilton, the horror writer from Missouri.


----------



## Sinister

Correct, Doug, your turn, my good man!


----------



## dougspaulding

Here's an easy one to start. Short story:

_ _ _
_ _ _ _ _ _
_ _ _ 
_ _
_ _ _ _ _


----------



## dougspaulding

I'm going on holiday to Las Vegas until Monday, so if you ask for a letter and I don't reply straight-away, don't think I don't care!


----------



## dougspaulding

I'm back if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Zombie-F

Ok, how about an "R"


----------



## dougspaulding

Just one today.

Short story:

_ _ _
_ _ _ _ _ r
_ _ _
_ _
_ _ _ _ _


----------



## dougspaulding

Let's resurrect this thread, shall we? I'll even give you a free letter.

Short story:

_ h _
_ _ _ _ _ r
_ _ _
_ _
_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Zombie-F

How about an "S" or two?


----------



## dougspaulding

Thanks for playing. You are hence rewarded with an "S".

Short story:

_ h _
_ _ _ _ _ r
_ _ _
_ _
S _ _ _ _


----------



## Zombie-F

I'll go with a "T" now.


----------



## dougspaulding

Good choice.

Short story:

T h _
_ _ _ _ _ r
_ _ t
_ _
S _ _ _ _


----------



## SuFiKitten77

How's about an "E" ?


----------



## dougspaulding

Oh yeah - now it's fixing to start getting easy!

Short story:

T h e
_ _ _ _ _ r
_ _ t
_ _
S _ _ _ e


----------



## Zombie-F

Can I buy an "A"?


----------



## dougspaulding

Sure, but it's hardly worth the price: only one.

Short story:

T h e
_ _ _ _ _ r
_ _ t
_ _
S _ a _ e


----------



## Zombie-F

Hook me up with an "N". I know there's one there.


----------



## dougspaulding

Ha! I fooled you - not an "N" in sight!

Short story:

T h e
_ _ _ _ _ r
_ _ t
_ _
S _ a _ e


----------



## Zombie-F

So, I guess I'm the only one playing this now? hmmm...

How about a "B"?


----------



## dougspaulding

Look on the bright side - if you're the only one playing, then you're destined to win!

Sorry, no "B", but I'll give you a free one just for playing!

Too bad Sin doesn't play - I think he should know this one.

Short story:

T h e
_ _ l _ _ r
_ _ t
_ _
S _ a _ e


----------



## Dr Morbius

how's 'bout an "O"?


----------



## dougspaulding

Brilliant! That's the one I've been waiting for!

Short story:

T h e
_ o l o _ r
O _ t
o _
S _ a _ e


----------



## Zombie-F

The Colour Out of Space

HA!


----------



## dougspaulding

See - it's easy enough (once you get enough letters!)

Go!


----------



## Zombie-F

Ok, mine is also a short story title. Here we go:

--- ---- -- --- -----


----------



## dougspaulding

Is there an "A"?


----------



## Zombie-F

Yep, two of 'em.

--- -a-- -- --- -a---


----------



## dougspaulding

"B", please?


----------



## Zombie-F

*Buzzzzzzzz* I'm sorry, no "Bs". Try again.


----------



## dougspaulding

"C"? I'm plowing right through this.


----------



## Zombie-F

*Buzzzzz* Sorry, no Cs either. Looks like you're headed straight for our parting gift Spaulding. 

--- -a-- -- --- -a---


----------



## Dr Morbius

An "E" if you please.


----------



## Zombie-F

Yes, you get two of those.

--e -a-- -- --e -a---


----------



## Dr Morbius

A "t" ?


----------



## dougspaulding

D?


----------



## Zombie-F

Whoah, one at a time... but there are some Ts but no Ds.

T-e -at- -- t-e -a---


----------



## Dr Morbius

H?


----------



## Zombie-F

Yep, two of 'em.

The -at- -- the -a---


----------



## Dr Morbius

No idea..."S"?


----------



## Zombie-F

Yes, two Ss.

The -ats -- the -a--s

Spaulding will have it now for sure.


----------



## crazyryan

big bucks, big bucks, STOP! Is there an r


----------



## Zombie-F

No whammy STOP! Yes, there is an "R".

The Rats -- the -a--s


----------



## crazyryan

The Rats In The Walls


----------



## Zombie-F

Yes indeed, now its your turn to pick one.


----------



## dougspaulding

Well, I would have had it, but I haven't had time to log on until just this minute! Blast!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Crap! My letters...My picks..My ...oh well..i need to work less and just stay logged on ALL the time if I'm gonna win one of these.


----------



## crazyryan

A, _ _ _ h _ _ a_ _, o_, _l_, _ t_ e _ t, 2, _ r _ d d _' s, _ _ v _ e _ g e

Pretty easy


----------



## scarface

a nightmare on elm street 2, freddy revenge.


----------



## crazyryan

YOU HAVE JUST WON WHO WANTS TO BE A MILLIONAIRE! Yes it is that.. Batter Up!


----------



## Zombie-F

Uh ryan, the way it works is it starts with no letters showing and people have to guess letters that might be in it. If a letter is in it, you reveal only the letters shown and the next person guesses a letter until someone can guess the puzzle.


----------



## crazyryan

ok.. i just looked at the first few and started followed those ones and thats what it was...anyways someone else got it and its there turn up at bat.


----------



## scarface

movie quotes it is

_, _ _ _, _ _ _, _ _ _ _ _, _ _ _ _, _ _ _ _, _ _ _ _, _ _ _ _, _ _ _, _, _ _ _ _,
_ _ _ _ _ _ _.

no hints yet, go


----------



## dougspaulding

A?


----------



## scarface

sure y not.

_, a _ _, _ _ _, _ _ _ _ _, _ _ _ _, _ _ _ _, _ a _ a, _ _ a _ _, a _ _, a, _ _ _ _,
_ _ _ a _ _ _.


----------



## Dr Morbius

"n"?


----------



## scarface

_, a _ _, _ _ _, _ _ _ _ _, _ _ _ _, _ _ _ _, _ a _ a, _ _ a n _, a n _, a, n _ _ _,
_ _ _ a n _ _.


----------



## Dr Morbius

"s"?


----------



## scarface

_, a _ _, _ _ s, _ _ _ _ _, _ _ _ _, s _ _ _, _ a _ a, _ _ a n s, a n _, a, n _ _ _,
_ _ _ a n _ _.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Urghhh...A hard one..hows 'bout an R?


----------



## scarface

_, a _ _, _ _ s, _ _ _ _ r, _ _ _ _, s _ _ _, _ a _ a, _ _ a n s, a n _, a, n _ _ _, _ _ _ a n _ _.


----------



## Dr Morbius

crud.

"T"?


----------



## scarface

_, a t _, _ _ s, _ _ _ _ r, _ _ t _, s _ _ _, _ a _ a, _ _ a n s, a n _, a, n _ _ _, _ _ _ a n t _.

hint: The Doctor is in.


----------



## maxcarnage

"d"


----------



## scarface

_, a t _, _ _ s, _ _ _ _ r, _ _ t _, s _ _ _, _ a _ a, _ _ a n s, a n d, a, n _ _ _, _ _ _ a n t _.


----------



## Zombie-F

"I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chiante."


----------



## scarface

It was the hint that gave it away. I knew I should have waited a while to give that. Nice job Zombie your up.


----------



## Zombie-F

Yeah it was the hint.

TV Show:

----- ---- --- --------

Now GO!!!


----------



## dougspaulding

A?


----------



## Zombie-F

Yep, there's some As.

-a--- ---- --- -a------


----------



## scarface

s


----------



## Zombie-F

Yep

-a--s ---- --- -a--s---


----------



## dougspaulding

B?


----------



## Zombie-F

Buzzzz! Try again.


----------



## Sinister

"c"


----------



## Zombie-F

Negatory!


----------



## dougspaulding

D?


----------



## Zombie-F

I guess there's some Ds:

-a--s ---- --- da--s-d-


----------



## Sinister

Are there any "M's"


----------



## Zombie-F

One M.

-a--s ---m --- Da--s-d-


----------



## Sinister

I'd like to go with an "N"


----------



## Zombie-F

No "N" for you... one year!


----------



## scarface

Show me some E,s Vanna!!


----------



## Zombie-F

We got your stinkin' Es:

-a-es ---m --e Da--s-de

SOMEBODY must have it now.


----------



## Sinister

I'll solve the puzzle: Tales From The Darkside.


----------



## Zombie-F

You win!!! ding ding ding! Your turn now. :devil:


----------



## Sinister

Horror Movie:

_ _ _ _ _/ _ _/ _ _ _/ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## dougspaulding

A?


----------



## dougspaulding

The only thing I can think of is "Night of the Twisters", but that's not really your style, so maybe not.


----------



## Sinister

Sorry, my longtime best friend, but there are no "A's" to be found in this match.


----------



## dougspaulding

B?


----------



## Sinister

Once again, No.


----------



## dougspaulding

C?


----------



## Sinister

Yes, there is a "C." 

C_ _ _ _/ _ _/ _ _ _/ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## dougspaulding

I know it's not "Clash of the Titans", but it reminds me of it, and as such, reminds me of that kid in Mr Brown's room back in high school who, when he screened it for us, and another kid asked (referring to Harry Hamlin), "who's that?", replied "that's Clash!"

Ah, jocularity!

D?


----------



## Sinister

Unh uh.


----------



## dougspaulding

E?


----------



## Sinister

Yes, you may have four of 'em.

C_ _ _e/ _ _/ _ _ e/ _ e _ e_ _ _ _


----------



## scarface

I am going to break the cycle here, sorry,

M?


----------



## Sinister

M...No.


----------



## maxcarnage

"h"


----------



## Sinister

There is a "T."

C_ _ _e/_ _/T_e/_e_e_ _ _ _


----------



## dougspaulding

Curse of the Werewolf.


----------



## Sinister

Your turn DS, that is it right on the nosey!


----------



## dougspaulding

Short Story:

_ _ _
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 
_ _ _ _ _
_ _
_ _ _ _ _


----------



## TipoDeemin

T?


----------



## dougspaulding

Short Story:

T _ _
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 
_ _ _ _ t
_ _
_ _ _ _ _

Used: T


----------



## scarface

are there any H's in the house?


----------



## dougspaulding

Yes.


Short Story:

T h _
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 
H _ _ _ t
_ _
_ _ _ _ _

Used: T, H


----------



## TipoDeemin

Might as well uncover a whole word.  E?


----------



## dougspaulding

Might just as well.


Short Story:

T h e
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 
H _ _ _ t
_ _
_ _ _ e _

Used: T, H, E


----------



## TipoDeemin

And now for a real guess. N?


----------



## dougspaulding

Yes.


Short Story:

T h e
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
H _ _ n t
_ _
_ _ _ e _

Used: T, H, E, N


----------



## claymud

I'm gonna say A


----------



## dougspaulding

Yes.


Short Story:

T h e
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
H a _ n t
_ _
_ _ _ e _

Used: T, H, E, N, A


----------



## claymud

ok lets face it theres a U in there too


----------



## dougspaulding

Good guess.


Short Story:

T h e
_ u _ _ u _ _ u _
H a u n t
_ _
_ _ _ e _

Used: T, H, E, N, A, U


----------



## TipoDeemin

O?


----------



## dougspaulding

Short Story:

T h e
_ u _ _ u _ o u _
H a u n t
o _
_ _ _ e _

Used: T, H, E, N, A, U, O


----------



## TipoDeemin

Wow... I thought for sure I'd be able to figure it out with this much uncovered, but I've been through all my books, and nothing! Is there an S?


----------



## Zombie-F

Hmmm... can I see an "F"?


----------



## dougspaulding

Right on both counts.

Short Story:

T h e
_ u _ _ u _ o u s
H a u n t
o f
F _ _ e s

Used: T, H, E, N, A, U, O, S, F


----------



## TipoDeemin

How about an R?


----------



## dougspaulding

OK.


Short Story:

T h e
_ u r _ u r o u s
H a u n t
o f
F _ _ e s

Used: T, H, E, N, A, U, O, S, F, R

Better solve this quick. I'm going to Knott's Scary Farm and Disneyland's Haunted Mansion Days tomorrow for a couple days!


----------



## maxcarnage

"m"


----------



## dougspaulding

That's the one you needed! Now solve this thing, then name the writer.

I know Sinister knows it.

Short Story:

T h e
M u r m u r o u s
H a u n t
o f
F _ _ e s

Used: T, H, E, N, A, U, O, S, F, R, M


----------



## TipoDeemin

I have never heard of this story, but I'll get it, one letter at a time! I? It has to be an I. It's the only vowel left.


----------



## dougspaulding

Yes. This is sad.

Short Story:

T h e
M u r m u r o u s
H a u n t
o f
F _ i e s

Used: T, H, E, N, A, U, O, S, F, R, M, I


----------



## Dr Morbius

T h e
M u r m u r o u s
H a u n t
o f
F l i e s
? Sorry don't know the writer


----------



## dougspaulding

Bentley Little. Your turn.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Horror Movie:

_ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _


----------



## PrettyGhoul

May I have an A please?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Oooooo!

Good choice! You mayest have 2 'o them!


_ _ / _ A _ _ / _ A _ _ _


----------



## TipoDeemin

T?


----------



## Dr Morbius

ok,ok..but just one!


_ _ / _ A _ _ / _ A T _ _


----------



## dougspaulding

E?


----------



## Dr Morbius

hmmmm....OK

_ _ / _ A _ _ / _ A T E _


----------



## maxcarnage

hmmm...."R"


----------



## Dr Morbius

"R", Matey!
one...
_ _ / _ A _ _ / _ A T E R


----------



## TipoDeemin

L?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Yes.1 "L"

_ _ / _ A _ _ / L A T E R


----------



## dougspaulding

28 Days Later, an adequate zombie picture.

Too bad I didn't guess the letter "2", or the letter "8" earlier!


----------



## Mollins

dougspaulding said:


> 28 Days Later, an adequate zombie picture.
> 
> Too bad I didn't guess the letter "2", or the letter "8" earlier!


technically they arent zombies


----------



## Dr Morbius

Right you are!

I was wondering if someone would guess numerals!

NEXT!


----------



## dougspaulding

Short Story:

_ _ _
_ _ _ _ _ _
_ _ _ _


----------



## TipoDeemin

Kicking it off with a T.


----------



## dougspaulding

Short Story:

T _ _
_ _ _ _ _ _
_ _ _ _

Used: T


----------



## TipoDeemin

E.

Yes, I _am_ Captain Obvious.


----------



## dougspaulding

Short Story:

T _ e
_ _ _ _ _ _
_ _ _ _

Used: T, E


----------



## scarface

f


----------



## dougspaulding

Good guess.

Short Story:

T _ e
_ _ _ _ _ _
F _ _ _

Used: T, E, F


----------



## Dr Morbius

S


----------



## dougspaulding

Sorry, no.

Short Story:

T _ e
_ _ _ _ _ _
F _ _ _

Used: T, E, F, S


----------



## Dr Morbius

H


----------



## dougspaulding

Short Story:

T h e
_ _ _ _ _ _
F _ _ _

Used: T, E, F, S, H


----------



## TipoDeemin

I?


----------



## dougspaulding

Two.

Short Story:

T h e
_ _ i _ _ _
F _ i _

Used: T, E, F, S, H, I


----------



## TipoDeemin

R?


----------



## dougspaulding

Yes. Now you should know it.

Short Story:

T h e
_ _ i _ _ _
F _ i r

Used: T, E, F, S, H, I, R


----------



## Dr Morbius

a?


----------



## dougspaulding

Yes. Now you should really know it.

Short Story:

T h e
A _ i _ a _
F a i r

Used: T, E, F, S, H, I, R, A


----------



## Dr Morbius

L?


----------



## dougspaulding

Yes. 

Short Story:

T h e
A _ i _ a l
F a i r

Used: T, E, F, S, H, I, R, A, L


----------



## Dr Morbius

The Animal Fair?


----------



## dougspaulding

By Robert Bloch. Right you are.


----------



## Dr Morbius

thinkanyone will still play with Halloween over?

Oh well, let's find out...

Novel:

_ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _


----------



## TipoDeemin

Oh, I'm still a-playin'. E?


----------



## Dr Morbius

shuurr. 1

_ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ E

Used: E


----------



## TipoDeemin

How about an R?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Sorry..No R

Novel:

_ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ E

Used: E


----------



## claymud

A?


----------



## Dr Morbius

one A

Novel:

_ _ A _ _ / _ _ _ _ E

Used: E R A


----------



## TipoDeemin

S?


----------



## Dr Morbius

gettin there..one at a time.

Novel:

_ _ A _ _ / _ _ _ S E

Used: E R A S


----------



## dougspaulding

*Black House*


----------



## Dr Morbius

RIGHT! DING DING DING!

I knew this would be an easy one.


----------



## dougspaulding

Novella:

_ _ _

_ _ _ _

_ _

_ _ _

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## TipoDeemin

C? I think I know this one already, but I don't want to guess it right out of the gate.


----------



## dougspaulding

Oh, go ahead and guess it.

Novella:

_ _ _

_ _ _ _

_ _

_ _ _

_ c _ _ _

Used: C


----------



## TipoDeemin

"The Turn of the Screw" by Henry James.


----------



## dougspaulding

Which was turned into the very scary 1961 film *The Innocents*, a great ghost movie!

And they say there are no great ghost movies.


----------



## TipoDeemin

I remember seeing that movie, and being impressed with how closely it followed the novella. That was a looong time ago, though. I ought to watch it again.

Anyway... Another short story:

_ _ _
_ _ _ _ _
_ _ _ _ _


----------



## dougspaulding

A?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Nope, no A's.

_ _ _
_ _ _ _ _
_ _ _ _ _

Used: A


----------



## dougspaulding

B?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Yep!

_ _ _
_ _ _ _ _
B _ _ _ _

Used: A, B


----------



## dougspaulding

C?


----------



## TipoDeemin

I'm sensing a pattern here. 

No C's.

_ _ _
_ _ _ _ _
B _ _ _ _

Used: A, B, C


----------



## dougspaulding

D?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Hehe, no!

_ _ _
_ _ _ _ _
B _ _ _ _

Used: A, B, C, D


----------



## dougspaulding

E?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Hehe, yes.

_ _ E
_ _ _ E _
B E _ _ _

Used: A through E


----------



## dougspaulding

H?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Threw me for a loop! 

_ H E
_ _ _ E _
B E _ _ H

Used: A through E, H


----------



## dougspaulding

I'm going out on a limb here and guessing T?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Good guess.

T H E
_ _ _ E _
B E _ T H

Used: A through E, H, T


----------



## dougspaulding

R?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Yes.

T H E
_ _ _ E R
B E R T H

Used: A-E, H, R, T


----------



## dougspaulding

I think it's *The Something Berth*, but I just can't figure it.

I?


----------



## TipoDeemin

I thought you'd know this one!  No I's, though.

T H E 
_ _ _ E R
B E R T H

Used: A-E, H, I, R, T


----------



## dougspaulding

L?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Nope.

T H E 
_ _ _ E R
B E R T H

Used: A-E, H, I, L, R, T


----------



## dougspaulding

F?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Nope.

T H E 
_ _ _ E R
B E R T H

Used: A-F, H, I, L, R, T


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm going to guess.....The Upper Berth by F. Marion Crawford?


----------



## dougspaulding

Oh no!!! Isn't that always the way it is? You guess all the letters and someone else swoops in and solves the puzzle!


----------



## TipoDeemin

You're so right, PrettyGhoul! I remember finding an illustrated version of this as a child and reading it, and it gave me such nightmares. =/


----------



## PrettyGhoul

oops...sorry dougspaulding, hehehe (evil laugh). Um...no hard feelings?

TipoDeemin, I can believe The Upper Berth gave you nightmares if you read it as a child! It's a spooky tale. This next one gave me nightmares as a kid too (don't laugh when you solve it). I saw it on TV when I was in first or second grade and had reoccurring nightmares until I saw it a second time on TV when I was a teenager.

Movie:

_ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _/ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Dr Morbius

W?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry no W.

Movie:

_ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ / _ _. / _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Used: W


----------



## claymud

T


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yes, 2 Ts.

Movie:

T _ _ / _ _ _ _ T / _ _ _ / _ _. / _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Used: W,T


----------



## Mollins

H


----------



## claymud

and lets add a E in there too


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yes....flip the cards please Vanna.....3 Hs and 2 Es.

Movie:

T H E/ _ H _ _ T / _ _ _ / _ _. / _ H _ _ _ E _

Used: W,T,H,E


----------



## claymud

Can I's get a A?


----------



## Dr Morbius

The Ghost and Mr.Chicken

A funny Don Knotts film, by Disney.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...bells and whistles going off, Vanna winking at Dr Morbius...
Your turn Dr Morbius.


----------



## dougspaulding

Dr Morbius said:


> The Ghost and Mr.Chicken
> 
> A funny Don Knotts film, by Disney.


Universal. But it _is_ a very funny movie from one of the great comics of all time. I met him once - a very nice man.

By the way, Andy Griffith (who just won the Presidential Medal of Freedom) helped write that movie for his good friend Don. Uncredited, albeit.

Yeah, I'm an *Andy Griffith Show* fan!


----------



## Dr Morbius

I stand corrected. I was thinking of The Incredible Mr. Limpet..(spelling?) another Don Knotts flick..Hey..It was YEARS since I've seen it. I don't think that was Disney either, It just sprang to mind as being animated.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Oh yea...My turn..

OK Movie:

_ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## TipoDeemin

E!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Sure..2

_ E _ _ / _ _ _ E _ / _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Used:
E


----------



## TipoDeemin

I?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Buzzz!

No I.
_ E _ _ / _ _ _ E _ / _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Used:
E I


----------



## dougspaulding

A?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Bzzz! No A

_ E _ _ / _ _ _ E _ / _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Used:
E I A


----------



## TipoDeemin

How about an O?


----------



## Dr Morbius

ahh the winning vowel:

_ E _ _ / _ O _ E _ / _ O / _ _ O _ _ O _ _

Used:
E I A O


----------



## dougspaulding

T?


----------



## Dr Morbius

MMM OK..2 :

_ E _ _ / _ O _ E _ / T O / _ _ O _ T O _ _

Used:
E I A O T


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Lets see...no idea so...may I have a S please?


----------



## Dr Morbius

M'k...1.
_ E _ _ / _ O _ E S / T O / _ _ O _ T O _ _

Used:
E I A O T S


----------



## PrettyGhoul

How about a B?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Ummmm, good guess! But no.


_ E _ _ / _ O _ E S / T O / _ _ O _ T O _ _

Used:
E I A O T S B


----------



## PrettyGhoul

LOL I think I know this one....Hell Comes to Frogtown?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Bing Bing! We have a Weeener!

Right you are...your turn!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

This one might be easy.
Movie:


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ ' _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## claymud

E


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yes, you may have 2.

Movie:

_ _ _ _ _ _ e _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ ' _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ e _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _


Used: E,


----------



## claymud

S?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

2 of them...

Movie:

_ _ _ _ _ _ e _ / s _ _ _ _ _ _ ' _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ e _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ s


Used: E,S,


----------



## TipoDeemin

How 'bout an A?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

2 As for TipoDeemin.

Movie:

_ _ _ _ _ _ e _ / S _ _ _ _ _ _ ' _ / _ _ a _ / _ _ _ _ / _ e a _ / _ _ _ _ _ s


Used: E,S,A,


----------



## Zombie-F

How about an "R"?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...and there is...one R for Zombie-F.

Movie:

_ _ _ _ _ r e _ / S _ _ _ _ _ _ ' _ / _ _ a _ / _ _ _ _ / _ e a _ / _ _ _ _ _ s


Used: E,S,A,R


----------



## Dr Morbius

Children shouldn't play with dead things?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yes!! Dr Morbius wins the round!! (Lots of cheering from the audience...a couple of boos from poor sports, hehe).

I read somewhere that Bob Clark is planning a remake of this film (or sequel, he didn't sound to sure). Anyway, your turn Dr Morbius...


----------



## Dr Morbius

OK...Really bad horror film:


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _: _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _


----------



## claymud

C?


----------



## Dr Morbius

1 c
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _: _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ C _ _ _ _ _ _ / _


Used: 

C


----------



## PrettyGhoul

How about a T?


----------



## Dr Morbius

4 T's


_ _ _ _ _ _ T _: T _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ / T _ _ T / _ C _ _ _ _ _ _ / _


Used: 

C T


----------



## TipoDeemin

H?


----------



## Dr Morbius

4 H's


H _ _ _ _ _ T _: T H _ / H _ _ _ _ / T H _ T / _ C _ _ _ _ _ _ / _


Used: 

C T H


----------



## Zombie-F

How 'bout an "A"?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..OK..but only 3! Leave some vowels for the others.



H _ _ _ _ A T _: T H _ / H _ _ _ _ / T H A T / _ C _ _ A _ _ _ / _


Used: 

C T H A


----------



## PrettyGhoul

May I have a W?


----------



## Dr Morbius

No W's..

Sorry, I guess I screwed up! There was an H asked for, but I thought it was an "S"..and Zombie gets an additional "A"...To much beer this weekend...sorry 'bout that!



H _ _ _ _ A T _: T H _ / H _ _ _ _ / T H A T / _ C _ _ A _ _ _ / _


Used: 

C T H A W


----------



## TipoDeemin

O.


----------



## Dr Morbius

1 "O"


H _ _ _ _ A T _: T H _ / H O _ _ _ / T H A T / _ C _ _ A _ _ _ / _


Used: 

C T H A W O


----------



## Zombie-F

Hmmm... an "S"?


----------



## Dr Morbius

OK..2 'o dem..now solve the thing! ha.

H _ _ _ _ A T _: T H _ / H O _ S _ / T H A T / S C _ _ A _ _ _ / _


Used: 

C T H A W O S


----------



## Dr Morbius

I'll tell ya the last is a number, and I'll give it to ya.

H _ _ _ _ A T _: T H _ / H O _ _ _ / T H A T / _ C _ _ A _ _ _ / 2


Used: 

C T H A W O S (number 2)


----------



## TipoDeemin

I can figure out everything but the first word. Terrible! ...How 'bout an R?


----------



## Dr Morbius

1 R


H _ _ _ _ A T _: T H _ / H O _ _ _ / T H A T / _ C R _ A _ _ _ / 2


Used: 

C T H A W O S (number 2) R


----------



## TipoDeemin

Your S's disappeared!  And what about E?


----------



## Dr Morbius

6 e's..sorry bout the S's..I tried to fix a mistake and forgot to put em back..

H E _ _ _ A T E: T H E / H O _ S E / T H A T / S C R E A _ E _ / 2


Used: 

C T H A W O S (number 2) R E

Should be easy to get now.


----------



## TipoDeemin

I'm taking a wild guess and saying, "Hellgate: The House That Screamed 2."


----------



## Dr Morbius

Yup! your turn.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Okay! Movie:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
_ _
_ _ _ _ _

Used:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Ummmm may I have an O please?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Yes, ma'am. You may have two! 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
O _
_ O _ _ _

Used: O


----------



## Zombie-F

How about an "F"?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Carnival of souls?

Sorry..just came to me.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Woah, Dr. Morbius got it already!  I knew it'd be easy, but I didn't think it'd go quite _that_ fast. Looks like it's your turn, Doc.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Your turn Dr Morbius (hurry up or I'm taking over) hehe


----------



## Dr Morbius

Ok..Sorry for the delay..

Movie:


_ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _


----------



## TipoDeemin

A!


----------



## Dr Morbius

1 A


_ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ A _ _

used:
A


----------



## TipoDeemin

Hmmm... Not where I was expecting it. O?


----------



## Dr Morbius

5 "O"'s



_ / _ _ _ _ / O _ / _ _ O _ / _ O _ _ _ _ / _ / _ _ _ _ / O _ / _ O _ _ / _ _ A _ _

used:
A O


----------



## dougspaulding

I?


----------



## Dr Morbius

4 eyes!


I / _ _ I _ / O _ / _ _ O _ / _ O _ _ _ _ / I / _ I _ _ / O _ / _ O _ _ / _ _ A _ _

used: 
A O I

You guys should get this..It's long, but easy.


----------



## dougspaulding

*I Spit on Your Corpse I **** on Your Grave*?


----------



## Dr Morbius

But of course!

NEXT!


----------



## dougspaulding

A horror locale:

_ _ _ _

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

_ _ _ _

(I think this is easy, by the way - but then, _I_ know the answer)


----------



## TipoDeemin

I'll start out with an E. It's a safe guess.


----------



## dougspaulding

Safe, but not extremely productive. Of course, you may only need a couple letters for this one.

A horror locale:

_ _ _ _

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

_ _ _ e

Used: e


----------



## TipoDeemin

Dang. How 'bout an L?


----------



## dougspaulding

That's more like it.

A horror locale:

_ _ _ _

_ _ _ _ _ _ l

L _ _ e

Used: e l


----------



## Dr Morbius

Camp Crystal Lake?

Sorry, when I get em I gotta say em!


----------



## dougspaulding

Dr Morbius said:


> Camp Crystal Lake?
> 
> Sorry, when I get em I gotta say em!


That's the object of the game, after all!

Indeed, it _is_ Mr Voorhees old stalking ground.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Movie..(an older one, campy horror)


_ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ /

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _- _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## dougspaulding

Wow!

A?


----------



## Dr Morbius

4 of them..mm'kay?


_ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ A _ _ _ / _ _ _ A _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ /

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ / A _ _ / _ _ _ A _ _ / _ _ _ _ _- _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _


used:

A


----------



## TipoDeemin

I'm gonna go E again. I like my E's.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Whoa! 10 of them! It's vowel soup!


_ _ E / _ _ _ _ E _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ A _ _ E / _ _ E A _ _ _ E _ / _ _ _ /

_ _ _ _ _ E _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ / A _ _ / _ E _ A _ E / _ _ _ E _- _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ E _


used:

A E


----------



## TipoDeemin

Let's hope I stay on a roll! N?


----------



## Dr Morbius

hmm. only 3.



_ _ E / _ N _ _ E _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ A N _ E / _ _ E A _ _ _ E _ / _ _ _ /

_ _ _ _ _ E _ / _ _ _ _ N _ / A N _ / _ E _ A _ E / _ _ _ E _- _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ E _


used:

A E N


----------



## dougspaulding

T?


----------



## Dr Morbius

4 T's


T _ E / _ N _ _ E _ _ _ _ _ / _ T _ A N _ E / _ _ E A T _ _ E _ / _ _ _ /

_ T _ _ _ E _ / _ _ _ _ N _ / A N _ / _ E _ A _ E / _ _ _ E _- _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ E _


used:

A E N T


----------



## TipoDeemin

S? I have a couple of the words figured out, but I can't think of what it might be, still. I'm probably going to be smacking myself when somebody else guesses it.


----------



## Dr Morbius

4 "S'sss"



T _ E / _ N _ _ E _ _ _ _ _ / S T _ A N _ E / _ _ E A T _ _ E S / _ _ _ /

S T _ _ _ E _ / _ _ _ _ N _ / A N _ / _ E _ A _ E / _ _ _ E _- _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ E S


used:

A E N T S


----------



## dougspaulding

"The Incredibly Strange Creatures Who Stopped Living and Became Mixed-Up Zombies"

Sorry guys - I just remembered that title from my youth.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Quite all right. I would _never_ have guessed that! I've never heard of it!


----------



## Dr Morbius

TipoDeemin said:


> Quite all right. I would _never_ have guessed that! I've never heard of it!


Actually, that movie was known by many titles..some were shorter versions used for marketing purposes.

Here are a few of them:

Diabolical Dr. Voodoo 
The Incredibly Mixed Up Zombie 
The Incredibly Strange Creature: Or Why I Stopped Living and Became a Mixed-up Zombie, and 
The Teenage Psycho Meets Bloody Mary


----------



## TipoDeemin

AHA! ...Hmm, actually, I haven't heard of any of those, either.


----------



## dougspaulding

I'm actually kind of busy this week entertaining my family visiting. Won't be able to check the board that much. Next person to reply can take my turn.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Actually, I had the last turn, so...Tipo???


----------



## TipoDeemin

Alrighty! How about a horror video game for a change of pace? 

_ _ _ _ _ _
_ _ _ _

Used:


----------



## Dr Morbius

Ok..how about a Tipo "E"?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Ah... E, my favorite. 

_ _ _ E _ _
_ _ _ _

Used: E


----------



## Dr Morbius

No guess.

Umm.."R"?


----------



## TipoDeemin

No R's.

_ _ _ E _ _
_ _ _ _

Used: E, R


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Any A's?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Nope, no A's.

_ _ _ E _ _
_ _ _ _

Used: A, E, R


----------



## Dr Morbius

"s"?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Huzzah! There _is_ an S!

S _ _ E _ _
_ _ _ _

Used: A, E, R, S


----------



## Dr Morbius

O?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Nope. 

S _ _ E _ _
_ _ _ _

Used: A, E, O, R, S


----------



## Dr Morbius

U ?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Nope. 

S _ _ E _ _
_ _ _ _

Used: A, E, O, R, S, U


----------



## scarface

T


----------



## TipoDeemin

Yes!

S _ _ E _ T
_ _ _ _

Used: A, E, O, R, S, T, U


----------



## Dr Morbius

Silent Hill?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Correct, Doc!  I remember when all of my friends would boast about how scary this game was if you played it alone, in the dark. All fine and well, but I could never quite get the hang of the walking controls.

Anyway, your turn!


----------



## TipoDeemin

Did we really kill it this time?


----------



## dougspaulding

I think so.


----------



## scarface

Is there a doctor in the house?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Sorry 'bout the delay..got busy during Christmas...

So! How 'bout another Horror movie? (Hint..Made for TV)

_ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _


----------



## TipoDeemin

Huzzah! I shall revive the guessing with my favorite letter: E?


----------



## Dr Morbius

3! Good start..


_ _ / _ _ _ _ E _ E _ / _ _ / _ _ _ E _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _


Used: E


----------



## dougspaulding

T?


----------



## Dr Morbius

2 of them "T"'s

_ T / _ _ _ _ E _ E _ / _ T / _ _ _ E _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _


Used: E T


----------



## dougspaulding

I?


----------



## Dr Morbius

only one "I" (wonder worm)


I T / _ _ _ _ E _ E _ / _ T / _ _ _ E _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _


Used: E T I


----------



## TipoDeemin

A, then?


----------



## Dr Morbius

four "A"s


I T / _ A _ _ E _ E _ / A T / _ A _ E _ _ _ _ / _ A _ _ _


Used: E T I A


----------



## dougspaulding

Ah, the old poisonous ants film, *It Happened at Lakewood Manor* (1977).

Love those made for TV B movies.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Correcto! I think Suzanne Somers was in it. A whole lot of cameos was thought to make up for a crappy script in the 70's...a'la Love Boat.


----------



## dougspaulding

Horror Short Story:

_ _ _ _ _

_ _ _ _ _,

_ _ _ _

_ _ _

_ _ _ _ _ _ 

By:

_ _ _ _ _ _

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Dr Morbius

n?


----------



## dougspaulding

Would you believe not a one? What's the chances of that!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Hmm...Let's try the good ol standby, "E".


----------



## dougspaulding

Horror Short Story:

_ _ _ _ _

_ _ _ _ _,

_ _ _ _

_ _ E

_ _ _ _ E _

By:

_ _ _ E _ _

_ _ _ _ _


Used: N, E


----------



## Dr Morbius

h?


----------



## dougspaulding

Horror Short Story:

_ _ _ _ _

_ _ _ _ _,

_ _ _ _

_ H E

_ _ _ _ E _

By:

_ _ _ E _ _

_ _ _ _ H


Used: N, E, H


----------



## Dr Morbius

o?


----------



## dougspaulding

Horror Short Story:

_ O _ _ _

_ _ _ _ _,

_ _ _ _

_ H E

_ _ _ _ E _

By:

_ O _ E _ _

_ _ O _ H


Used: N, E, H, O


----------



## TipoDeemin

I'm going to fulfill my duties as Captain Obvious and request a T.


----------



## dougspaulding

Aye aye, Captain:

Horror Short Story:

_ O _ _ _

T _ _ _ _,

_ _ _ _

T H E

_ _ _ _ E _

By:

_ O _ E _ T

_ _ O _ H


Used: N, E, H, O, T


----------



## Dr Morbius

Yours truly, Jack the Ripper by Robert Bloch


----------



## dougspaulding

That's correct.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Ok 

Horror short story:

_ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

by,

_ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _


----------



## dougspaulding

E?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Yup..4E's..(hehe)


_ _ E / _ E _ _ _ / _ _ / _ _ E _ _ _ _ _ E

by,

_ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _


Used: E


----------



## dougspaulding

Great man, 4E.

T?


----------



## Dr Morbius

hmm 4T's (hehe) uh..wait..just 4 T's.


T _ E / _ E _ _ T / _ _ / _ _ E _ _ _ _ _ E

by,

_ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ T _ _ / _ _ _ T _


Used: E T


----------



## TipoDeemin

"The Beast of Averoigne," by Clark Ashton Smith. My husband is a cheaterpants and googled it.


----------



## Dr Morbius

It's OK by me, but it kinda takes the fun away, doesn't it?

Anyway, The answer is correct.

Hmmmm not sure if we should let you have the next turn, since you cheated.

well....OK. Go ahead.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Whee, thanks!  

This one's a collection of horror stories, and fairly recent.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ ' _
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
by 
_ _ _ _ _ _ _
_ _ _ _


----------



## dougspaulding

TipoDeemin said:


> "The Beast of Averoigne," by Clark Ashton Smith. My husband is a cheaterpants and googled it.


I not upset that you googled, I just wonder how can you google a partial answer?


----------



## dougspaulding

E?


----------



## TipoDeemin

I'd figured out that the first three words were "The Beast of," but couldn't figure out the last word or the author. He Googled "The Beast Of Horror Story," because he was bored and reading over my shoulder, and when he found it, he told me the answer. I debated not even posting it and just waiting out the game, but it seemed like it was just you, Dr. Morbius, and me playing lately, so I figured I might as well. And E's are the jackpot vowel in this one.

E _ E _ _ _ _ _ _ _ ' _
E _ E _ _ _ _ _
by 
_ _ E _ _ E _
_ _ _ _


----------



## claymud

Lets have a S


----------



## Dr Morbius

Everythings Eventual by Stephen King.

Hey that Google thing does work!

Haha...


----------



## TipoDeemin

I _so_ had that one coming to me. And you're right! Your go! ...And no more Google for me.


----------



## Dr Morbius

No no..Please, Go again. This time I'll play for real.
Last one was a joke of sorts.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Hehe, alrighty. Another easy one, because I'm operating under the assumption that easy ones will attract more players.

Horror short story:

_ _ _ _ _ _
_ _
_ _ _
_ _ _
_ _ _ _ _
by 
_ _ _ _ _
_ _ _ _ _
_ _ _


----------



## dougspaulding

Properly it should be _The_ Masque of the Red Death - you're trying to confuse me (no difficult task), but Mr Poe and I are still going with that answer.

PS: You're right - it attracted me!


----------



## Dr Morbius

I wonder if different catagories might be advised. We seem to "get" these too quick. Any suggestions?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Doug's right, both about the title and my forgetting to add in the "the" at the beginning. 

I was thinking the same thing, Dr. Morbius, but I haven't been able to come up with a good solution yet.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Maybe like wheel of fortune, we could mix things up with a "before and after" catagory, where the first part of the answer "links" with the last part.

For example, 

First man 
on the
---------
moon pie

Where "moon" is the link word. (Terrible example, I know.)

What do you think?


----------



## TipoDeemin

That might just work! It'll require a bit more of an effort on our parts to stage 'em, though.


----------



## dougspaulding

Before and After:

_ _ _ _ _ 

_ _ 

_ _ _ 

_ _ _ _ _ _ 

_ _ _ _ 

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Dr Morbius

E?


----------



## dougspaulding

Before and After:

_ _ _ _ _

_ _

_ _ e

_ _ _ _ _ _

_ e _ _

_ _ _ _ e


Used: E


----------



## TipoDeemin

T?


----------



## dougspaulding

Before and After:

_ _ _ _ t

_ _

t _ e

_ _ _ _ _ _

_ e _ _

_ _ _ _ e


Used: E, T


----------



## Zombie-F

"h"?


----------



## dougspaulding

Before and After:

_ _ _ h t

_ _

t h e

_ _ _ _ _ _

_ e _ _

_ _ _ _ e


Used: E, T, H


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

"s"?


----------



## dougspaulding

Would you believe nary a one?!

Before and After:

_ _ _ h t

_ _

t h e

_ _ _ _ _ _

_ e _ _

_ _ _ _ e


Used: E, T, H, S


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I can go 2 in a row "o"?


----------



## claymud

lets have a L.... I always had a soft spot for L's


----------



## dougspaulding

Before and After:

_ _ _ h t

o _

t h e

L _ _ _ _ _

_ e _ _

_ l _ _ e


Pre-Owned: E, T, H, S, O, L


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Now I'm hooked. There's gotta be an "N"?


----------



## dougspaulding

Gotta be...

Before and After:

N _ _ h t

o _

t h e

L _ _ _ n _

_ e _ _

_ l _ _ e


Pre-Owned: E, T, H, S, O, L, N


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here I go.
How about...
Night of the living dead alive?

Jeff


----------



## dougspaulding

That's correct. Go.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, we'll keep it very simple

_ _ _
_ _ _
_ _ _ _ _


----------



## dougspaulding

E?

By the way, what is it?


----------



## claymud

In order now... F!


----------



## Dr Morbius

G!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh, yeah Before and after!
And yes a couple of e's

_ _ e
_ _ _
_ _ _ e _

I'll add the other guess's in a bit!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

claymud gets an "f"

_ _ e
F _ _
_ _ _ e _


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Dr Morbius pics a " G"
Sorry....

_ _ e
F _ _
_ _ _ e _

used G


----------



## TipoDeemin

O?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

TipoDeemin wants an "o"

Sorry...

_ _ e
F _ _
_ _ _ e _

used G, O


----------



## Zombie-F

Ok, how about an "R"?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Zombie-F is looking for an "R"

Got one!

_ _ e
F _ _
_ _ _ e r


----------



## claymud

I'm going to buy a H... its a nice looking letter, its like two L's connected by a line.... very pretty.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

claymud wants a cool "H"
HMmmm?
H it si!


_ h e
F _ _
_ _ _ e r

used G, O,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

kryptonoff wants a plain ole "X"
Well, 
not here

_ h e
F _ _
_ _ _ e r

used G, O, X


----------



## Zombie-F

What about an "N"?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ZF goes for the "N"
Swoosh, all net!

_ h e
F _ _
_ _ _ e r

used G, O, X, N


----------



## Zombie-F

I'll go for the obvious letter then... "T"?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Cheap shot for a "T"

T h e
F _ _
_ _ _ e r

used G, O, X, N


----------



## trishaanne

Is there a K


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

trishaanne and a "K" really?
wrong answer!

T h e
F _ _
_ _ _ e r

used G, O, X, N, K


----------



## Zombie-F

What about an "A"?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ZF by defaul gets an "A"

T h e
F _ _
_ a _ e r

used G, O, X, N, K


----------



## Zombie-F

I'm betting there's a "Y".


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ZF Hits with a "Y"

T h e
F _ y
_ a _ e r

used G, O, X, N, K


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

kryptonoff says "how bout a "Q"
Jeff says "How bout not "


T h e
F _ y
_ a _ e r

used G, O, X, N, K, Q


----------



## Zombie-F

I'd like to solve it now that I get it... "The Fly Paper"


----------



## dougspaulding

Let me make sure I understand the rules, because, although I've heard of a movie called *The Fly*, I've never heard of a movie called *Fly Paper*. Does "Before and After" have to be the same thing on before _and_ after, I. E. "horror movies", or whatever? Or can it be any old thing?

Just wondering.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

YOu are correct ZF and Doug, I was just folloowing the Moon Pie thing a few posts ago, so I think you have a good question

Jeff


----------



## Zombie-F

Ok, I'm going to go with a book title and it's author.

----- --- ----- -----
BY: - ----- ----------

Ok,now go!!!


----------



## claymud

C


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Zombie-F said:


> Ok, I'm going to go with a book title and it's author.
> 
> ----- --- ----- -----
> BY: - ----- ----------
> 
> Ok,now go!!!


 Is a before and after thing or straight up?

Jeff


----------



## Zombie-F

There are some Cs:

----- --- C---- -----
By: - C---- ----------

And Jeff, this is straight up... a book title and it's author. No funny business in mine.


----------



## claymud

T?


----------



## Zombie-F

Yep, there be Ts as well:

---- t-- C---- ---t-
By: T C---- ---t------


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Going for an "S"

---- t-- C---- ---t-
By: T C---- ---t------


----------



## Zombie-F

Yes indeed some Ss.

----- t-- C---- ---ts
By T C---s ---t------


----------



## claymud

E


----------



## Zombie-F

Jackpot!

--e-e t-e C---- ---ts
By T C---s ---t-----e


----------



## claymud

F?


----------



## Zombie-F

Sorry, No Fs.

--e-e t-e C---- ---ts
By T C---s ---t-----e

Used: F


----------



## TipoDeemin

R?


----------



## Zombie-F

Sure!
--ere t-e C---- ---ts
By: T. C-r-s --rt-----e

Used: F


----------



## Dr Morbius

W? Also, I'm not sure your "Used" letters are up to date. Hard to tell which letters didn't work without going through all the past posts for your puzzle.


----------



## Zombie-F

No, it's up to date. So far the only letter used that wasn't in the puzzle as the F.

And you may have a pair of Ws.

W-ere t-e C---- W--ts
By: T. C-r-s --rt-----e

Used: F


----------



## dougspaulding

*Where the Chill Waits*. When I got the author, the story came easy, and there are few authors whose name begins with T Chris (Martindale, that is).


----------



## Zombie-F

You got it! Damn, and I thought for sure nobody else would have even heard of that one.  Your turn.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeah, your turn!


----------



## dougspaulding

Alright, alright - give me a minute!

A novel:

_ _ _

_ _

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## TipoDeemin

N?


----------



## dougspaulding

A novel:

_ _ _

_ _

_ _ n _ _

Used: N

(Easy one, by the way - I was in a hurry)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How's about a T



dougspaulding said:


> A novel:
> 
> _ _ _
> 
> _ _
> 
> _ _ n _ _
> 
> Used: N


----------



## dougspaulding

No T today.

A novel:

_ _ _

_ _

_ _ n _ _

Used: N, T


----------



## claymud

C


----------



## dougspaulding

No C today.

A novel:

_ _ _

_ _

_ _ n _ _

Used: N, T, C


----------



## claymud

U


----------



## dougspaulding

No U today.

A novel:

_ _ _

_ _

_ _ n _ _

Used: N, T, C, U


----------



## claymud

B


----------



## TipoDeemin

And F?


----------



## dougspaulding

We have F!

A novel:

_ _ _

_ f

_ _ n _ _

Used: N, T, C, U, F


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How about a "Y"?



dougspaulding said:


> A novel:
> 
> _ _ _
> 
> _ f
> 
> _ _ n _ _
> 
> Used: N, T, C, U, F


----------



## dougspaulding

I'm "afraid" not.

A novel:

_ _ _

_ f

_ _ n _ _

Used: N, T, C, U, F, Y

I _thought_ it was easy!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

There must be a "H"?



> A novel:
> 
> _ _ _
> 
> _ f
> 
> _ _ n _ _
> 
> Used: N, T, C, U, F, Y
> 
> I _thought_ it was easy!


----------



## dougspaulding

Wow - no *H*!

You all seem to have an uncanny propensity for guessing all the wrong letters in this particular word play! Not to worry - the puzzle will soon be solved due to process of elimination.

A novel:

_ _ _

_ f

_ _ n _ _

Used: N, T, C, U, F, Y, H


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, I SUCK!

But I'll take a cheap shot at an "O"



> A novel:
> 
> _ _ _
> 
> _ f
> 
> _ _ n _ _
> 
> Used: N, T, C, U, F, Y, H


----------



## dougspaulding

Cheap or no - there be an *O*! (hey, that rhymes)

Now it should start to get clear.

A novel:

_ _ _

o f

_ o n _ _

Used: N, T, C, U, F, Y, H, O


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I can't stop now!

A least 1 "V"?



> A novel:
> 
> _ _ _
> 
> o f
> 
> _ o n _ _
> 
> Used: N, T, C, U, F, Y, H, O


----------



## dougspaulding

D'oh! And you were doing so well! No *V* (caine).

A novel:

_ _ _

o f

_ o n _ _

Used: N, T, C, U, F, Y, H, O, V


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So true, I had one in a row!LOL!!!
So no "V's", HMmmm...
Only means that that the "L" will win!!



dougspaulding said:


> D'oh! And you were doing so well! No *V* (caine).
> 
> A novel:
> 
> _ _ _
> 
> o f
> 
> _ o n _ _
> 
> Used: N, T, C, U, F, Y, H, O, V


----------



## dougspaulding

One in a row is better than most!

I can't believe this - no *L*!

I'm actually aiming for the longest "Used Letter" section in the history of this game.

A novel:

_ _ _

o f

_ o n _ _

Used: N, T, C, U, F, Y, H, O, L


----------



## TipoDeemin

I'm gonna request an S. Pleeease?


----------



## dougspaulding

One S

A novel:

_ _ _

o f

_ o n _ s

Used: N, T, C, U, F, Y, H, O, L, S


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I need an "A"



> A novel:
> 
> _ _ _
> 
> o f
> 
> _ o n _ s
> 
> Used: N, T, C, U, F, Y, H, O, L, S


----------



## dougspaulding

One *A*

A novel:

_ a _

o f

_ o n _ s

Used: N, T, C, U, F, Y, H, O, L, S, A


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How about "Bag of Bones"?



> A novel:
> 
> _ a _
> 
> o f
> 
> _ o n _ s
> 
> Used: N, T, C, U, F, Y, H, O, L, S, A


----------



## dougspaulding

Brilliant! One of Steve King's best.

Your turn.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Let's do another Novel


_ _ _
_ _ _ _ _ _ 
_ _ _ _ 
_ _ 
_ _
_ _ _ _ _ _
_ _
_ _ 
_ _ _ _ 

used:


----------



## TipoDeemin

I'm going with my old stand-by. E?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

An "E" you say
HMmmmm....
Well my friend, you hit a bucket load!!!



> _ _ e
> _ _ _ _ _ e
> _ _ _ e
> _ _
> _ _
> _ e _ _ _ _
> _ _ _
> _ _
> _ _ _ e
> 
> used:


----------



## Hella

how about the letter T


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hella wants a "T"
Well, lets see.....

I guess I can slied you a couple of them, since your new  

T _ e
_ t _ _ _ e
_ _ _ e
_ _
_ _
_ e _ _ _ _
_ _ _
_ _
_ _ _ e

used:


----------



## Hella

does the rhyming go along with this game too...lol 
can I ask if this is a horror novel?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yes indeed, a Horror novel....
Take anotha guess?


----------



## Hella

um, how about an H


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

An "H" for Hella
And I'm a gonna tell ya
Yes, and "H"!


T h e
_ t _ _ _ e
_ _ _ e
_ _
_ _
_ e _ _ _ _
_ _ _
_ _
H _ _ e

used:


----------



## TipoDeemin

How 'bout an A?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

TipoDeemin is a wishin' for an "A"

Sorry, no rhyme this morning...

T h e
_ t _ a _ _ e
_ a _ e
_ _
_ _
_ e _ _ _ _
_ _ _
_ _
H _ _ e

used:


----------



## ScareFX

The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr Hyde


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ScareFX said:


> The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr Hyde


Fine Job Woody!

You're up, go!

Jeff


----------



## ScareFX

OK an easy one.

A novel and movie

_ _ _
_ _ _ _ _ _ _
_ _
_ _ _
_ _ _ _ _

Used:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How 'bouts a "T"?


----------



## ScareFX

Two "T"s

A novel and movie

T _ _
_ _ _ _ _ _ _
_ _
t _ _
_ _ _ _ _


Used:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, now. I'll go for the cheap "H"
if no one else is gonna play!


----------



## claymud

O


----------



## ScareFX

Two "H"s
One "O"

A novel and movie

Th _
_ _ _ _ _ _ _
o _
th _
_ _ _ _ _


Used:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm just too stupid, so I guess I need another letter.

Cheap shot for an "E"


----------



## ScareFX

You're doing fine. Nothing but hits. 
Spin Again

Three "E"s

A novel and movie

The
_ _ _ _ _ _ e
o _
the
_ _ _ _ _


Used:


----------



## Dr Morbius

N?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looks like an "R" is needed.


----------



## ScareFX

One "N"

A novel and movie

The
_ _ _ _ n _ e
o _
the
_ _ _ _ _


Used:


----------



## ScareFX

No "R"

A novel and movie

The
_ _ _ _ n _ e
o _
the
_ _ _ _ _


Used: R


----------



## Hella

let's try for an S


----------



## ScareFX

Two "S"'s for the lovely Hella.

A novel and movie

The
S _ _ _ n _ e
o _
the
_ _ _ _ s


Used: R


----------



## Hella

the Silence of the Lambs


----------



## ScareFX

Hella said:


> the Silence of the Lambs


Yes indeed! Your turn Hella.


----------



## Hella

Whoohoo!!

Okay here you go

It's a movie

_ _ _ _ _
_ _ _ _' _
_ _ _

Used:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

hmmmm...may I have an S?


----------



## Hella

an S it is


It's a movie

_ _ _ _ _
_ _ _ _' s
_ _ _

Used:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

OK, I'm in for an"L"?


----------



## Hella

and there would be 2 L's for you 



It's a movie

_ _ _ _ l
_ _ _ l' s
_ _ _

Used:


----------



## TipoDeemin

I'm gonna shake things up with an A.


----------



## Hella

and there are 2 of them for you.


It's a movie

A _ _ _ l
_ _ _ l' s
_ a _

Used:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How 'bout an "N"?


----------



## Hella

nope, no N

It's a movie

A _ _ _ l
_ _ _ l' s
_ a _

Used: N


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

OK, I'll take a "D"


----------



## Hella

one D coming up

It's a movie

A _ _ _ l
_ _ _ l' s
D a _

Used: N


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I really suck at this,
So, I'll go for the cheap seats "Y"

If I get this wrong your video "dancing at the bar" goes world wide 

Jeff


----------



## ScareFX

Don't be "foolish" Jeff  Hella might hunt you down. Never know about these haunters. They've all see too many horror movies.


----------



## Hella

whew...my world premier video is held off for another moment..lol

one Y 
(I feel a little like Vanna....lol)


It's a movie

A _ _ _ l
_ _ _ l' s
D a y

Used: N


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'd like to solve the puzzle please.....April Fool's Day.


----------



## Hella

Ding Ding Ding...we have a winner!! Very nicely dine PrettyGhoul!

that is such a fun b movie from the 80's...I jumped out of my skin at the very end the first time I watched it.

Your turn for the next one.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Another movie:

_ _ _ _ _ 

_ _ _ 

_ _ _ _ _

_ _ _ _

Used:


----------



## dougspaulding

*A*? Is it a _horror _movie?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

oops, yes it is a horror movie  

3 A's for dougspaulding.

_ _ _ _ _ 

a _ _ 

_ _ a _ _

_ a _ _

Used: A,


----------



## ScareFX

How about a "S"?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry ScareFX, no S's.

Horror movie  

_ _ _ _ _ 

a _ _ 

_ _ a _ _

_ a _ _

Used: A,S,


----------



## dougspaulding

*N*?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

1 N coming up.

Horror movie  

_ _ _ _ _ 

a n _ 

_ _ a _ _

_ a _ _

Used: A,S,N,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Cheap shot for a "D"?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

2 D's for Jeff!

Horror movie  

_ _ _ _ d 

a n d 

_ _ a _ _

_ a _ _

Used: A,S,N,D


----------



## Hella

let me try for a T


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry Hella, no T's.

Horror movie  

_ _ _ _ d 

a n d 

_ _ a _ _

_ a _ _

Used: A,S,N,D,T


----------



## dougspaulding

*R*, perchance?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Alas...no R's.

Horror movie 

_ _ _ _ d

a n d

_ _ a _ _

_ a _ _

Used: A,S,N,D,T,R


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hit me with a "B"


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Excellent choice! 2 B's for Jeff.

Horror movie  

B _ _ _ d 

a n d 

B _ a _ _

_ a _ _

Used: A,S,N,D,T,R,B


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll go with Blood and Black Lace?

Jeff



PrettyGhoul said:


> Excellent choice! 2 B's for Jeff.
> 
> Horror movie
> 
> B _ _ _ d
> 
> a n d
> 
> B _ a _ _
> 
> _ a _ _
> 
> Used: A,S,N,D,T,R,B


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

OK, my turn....

Again, another Horror Movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ ' _ 
_ _ _ _
_ _ _ _ 
_ _ _ _
_ _ _ _ _ _

Giddy up!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Woooooooooohooooooooooooooo we have a winner. Congratulations Jeff!! It is Mario Bava's Blood and Black Lace.  

Your turn.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sorry, I beat you to the announcement



PrettyGhoul said:


> Woooooooooohooooooooooooooo we have a winner. Congratulations Jeff!! It is Mario Bava's Blood and Black Lace.
> 
> Your turn.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

oops...that's fine lol

Hey...is "giddy up" a clue by any chance? 

May I have an A please?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sorry PrettyGhoul "giddy up" is not a clue 

But the good news is "you get 2 A's!"

Horror Movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ ' _
_ _ a _
_ _ _ _
_ _ a _
_ _ _ _ _ _


used:


----------



## Hella

going for the S


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hella, you'll get 2 "S's" this evening!!!

Horror Movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
S _ _ _ _ _ _ ' _
_ _ a _
_ _ _ _
_ _ a _
_ _ _ _ _ s


used:


----------



## Hella

whoohooo....

Is there a T


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You're gonna get me for 3!

Horror Movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
S _ _ _ _ _ _ ' t
_ _ a _
_ _ t _
_ _ a _
T _ _ _ _ s


used:


----------



## Hella

let's see...is there a H


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hella, you're peeling me like a bannana!

You get 4 this time 

Horror Movie

_ h_ _ _ _ _ _
S h _ _ _ _ _ ' t
_ _ a _
_ _ t h
_ _ a _
T h _ _ _ s


used:


----------



## Hella

LOL, your making me blush....

Give me a N


----------



## dougspaulding

*Children Shouldn't Play With Dead Things*

Sorry, Hella - I just kind of stepped in there and stole that one out from under you! You can take the turn if you like.

(I am nothing if not chivalrous)


----------



## Hella

LOL, no problem Doug...I was almost sure I had it, but wanted to be sure, you got it though, so you take the turn.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

SWEET!

"Swing Away!"



dougspaulding said:


> *Children Shouldn't Play With Dead Things*
> 
> Sorry, Hella - I just kind of stepped in there and stole that one out from under you! You can take the turn if you like.
> 
> (I am nothing if not chivalrous)


----------



## dougspaulding

Hella said:


> LOL, no problem Doug...I was almost sure I had it, but wanted to be sure, you got it though, so you take the turn.


My lady!

Short story, horror:

_ _ _ '_

_ _ _ _

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

From the cheap seats

Show us your "S"!


----------



## dougspaulding

Short story, horror:

_ _ _ 's

_ _ _ _

_ _ _ s _ _

Used: S


----------



## Hella

How about an H


----------



## dougspaulding

Would you believe not an *H* in sight?

Short story, horror:

_ _ _ 's

_ _ _ _

_ _ _ s _ _

Used: S, H


----------



## PrettyGhoul

May I see a D please?


----------



## dougspaulding

No *D* for my Pretty!

Short story, horror:

_ _ _ 's

_ _ _ _

_ _ _ s _ _

Used: S, H, D


----------



## TipoDeemin

Is there a T?


----------



## dougspaulding

Indeed,

Short story, horror:

_ _ t ' s

_ _ _ _

_ _ _ s _ _

Used: S, H, D, T


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How's 'bout an "L" ?


----------



## dougspaulding

It's getting pretty obvious now, isn't it?

Short story, horror:

L _ t ' s

_ l _ _

_ _ _ s _ _

Used: S, H, D, T, L


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I suck! So I need to ask for an "N"


----------



## Hella

Is there an O


----------



## dougspaulding

Short story, horror:

L _ t ' s

_ l _ _

_ o _ s o n

Used: S, H, D, T, L, N, O


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I really suck at this, a "P" for me.


----------



## Hella

I'm not seeing it either...lol
Is there an E


----------



## dougspaulding

It's the *P* that's going to put it over the edge for y'all.

Short story, horror:

L e t ' s

P l _ _

P o _ s o n

Used: S, H, D, T, L, N, O, P, E


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Lets play Poison?


----------



## dougspaulding

Absolutely! Now, for extra credit, who wrote this fine, dark tale, and from which book does it come?

(A clue: it's the greatest writer of all time.)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I cheated, but can say it was reprinted in '95.


----------



## dougspaulding

Right again! It's the great Ray Bradbury! From the wonderful *Dark Carnival!*


----------



## Hella

Ray Bradbury...possibly from Weird Tales


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Heres another short story


_ _ _ _
_ _ _
_ _ _ _ _
_ _ _
_ _ _ _
_ _ _ _ _

USED:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here's the first page:

"Quiet the dog, house the pony and bar the doors against the dark." 
Each night we heard and obeyed Pa's telling and each morning we woke safe, forgetting the terrors of the night in the new sun's warm shine and our breakfast bread. 
Then Ma sickened bad and Pa carted her to Biddy Makepeace's for a laying on of hands. 
"Remember," he instructed Rory, "Be sure and lock up tight come nightfall." 
"I promise faithful Pa," I heard my oldest brother say. But come the dark he was out sparking Lucy Lovedance and Sim was left in charge. And Sim paid no heed to tellings. 
"Waste of time, locking every door. Sick of pissing in pee-pots, me. And double sick of cleaning them each morn." 
I begged him do as our father said, but he only laughed, did Sim. So I took the bairns to bed with me, making certain sure my door was locked and the shutters firmly barred. And in the morning on rising to oven the bread I found the outer door wide open and no sight nor sign of Sim. 
When Rory rolled in lazy eyed and rough I told him all and he went in search. Was still out when Pa 'rived home at noon. I recounted Pa the tale and he heard me out grim faced, but shook his head when I asked if he was going hunting for our Sim. 
"No point," he said. "Now get the dinner served." 
Rory came back as we were finishing the stew. Pa cuffed him hard about the head and wouldn't let him speak or eat the portion I'd kept by. Then Pa coughed and cleared his throat, and when we looked at him he told us Ma had died with the sinking of the day. Padre Filton had her resting in the church, he said, to be dug in on the morrow. Then he handed me the ring of household keys. And Rory watched all squint eyed and pinched, knowing that by rights as eldest they should have passed to him. I held on to the keys, my two hands fighting the cold heavy weight that tried to drag them to the beaten earth. And as I clutched them so I studied them. I saw that each key large or small was welded firmly to the iron circlet. I held there in my hands the keys to every chest and every door within Pa's holding. They were my responsibility till Father relieved me of the charge. I was now the guardian, he said, seeing as I had a mind to keep the young 'uns safe and obey his words full strength, unlike some who should know better.


----------



## Hella

Sounds like a good story so far....

is there an N


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You're a gonna get me for 3!

Heres another short story


_ _ _ _
_ n _
_ _ _ _ _
_ n _
_ _ _ n
_ _ _ _ _

USED:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here's page 2

At first light Pa stowed the spades and lifted the girls into the cart. May took charge of the reins while me and Pa and Rory walked holding to the sides. When we reached the graveyard me and Pa and Rory took turns to open up the flinty ground while the bairns ranged about for pretties to place inside the grave. Then Pa and Padre placed her in. Padre said the binding words, my three sisters mewling and moaning and dropping in daisy buds onto the muslin shroud. Then my brother and I filled back the gritty soil and watched Pa and Padre Filton lay the blessed ironstone slab athwart her lying place to keep her safe. And when it was all done and Pa had paid the burial toll we set out straight for home. 
This time Eve and Silence held the reins and all else walked to save the ageing mule. Once home I warmed the stew pot and we ate. After food Pa and Rory worked the land while I, with my sisters' help, cleaned and sewed and baked. At day's end Pa watched to see how I locked the doors and shutters against the coming of the night and nodded satisfied when I had it done. 
And that night with the keys hard beneath my thin flock pillow, I heard the voices clearly for the first time. They sounded loud and plain outside my shuttered window abegging me to open up and come to them. And one of the voices was my brother Sim's. Another sounded lighter, like my Ma's. But mindful of my father's words I held to the keys and kept the shutters barred. And gradually the voices drifted quiet and sleep took me down. 
And ever after it was as if Ma and Sim had never been. Pa never spoke of them and turned aside all questions and he never spoke again to Rory save for yes and no. After a month of this silence Rory left to marry Lucy Makepeace and spend his strength in her father's flourmill. I watched Pa's face set harder, carven lines of wrinkles digging valley's in his leathered skin and I went outside all day to take my brother's work-share then cooked and baked all eve. My sister May took duty for the house and twins all day.


----------



## Hella

is there an S


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Another 3 for thee!!!

Heres another short story


_ _ _ s
_ n _
_ _ _ _ s
_ n _
_ _ _ n
_ _ _ _ s

USED:


----------



## Hella

give me a D please


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You're killin' me in 3-D

Heres another short story


_ _ _ s
_ n d
_ _ _ _ s
_ n d
_ _ _ n
D _ _ _ s

USED:


----------



## Hella

I'll take an R if you please


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

An "R" it be!

Heres another short story


_ _ _ s
_ n d
_ _ _ _ s
_ n d
_ _ _ n
D _ _ r s

USED:


----------



## Hella

lol, gonna go for the easy A


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hey, I would too!
2 "A'" to you....

Heres another short story


_ _ _ s
a n d
_ _ _ _ s
a n d
_ _ _ n
D _ _ r s

USED:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here is page 3....

From the very time that Rory left our home Pa shifted all his custom to Marlin's mill. Though being over in the next valley it was a longer trek to take the grain and the mule was far from strong. 
For me, most nights, the voices came; the voices Pa said were only in my head. He gave me quintain boiled in honey to make me sleep but the taste was harsh and cast a dullness over me the following day. But I pretended to drink to keep from causing strife. 

And my questions grew, filling my brain to bursting point till at last I took my thoughts to Padre Filton in the secrecy of Disclosing Hour. He refused to look me in the eye and talked of devils and temptations. Then he broke the holy pact and betrayed the questions to my Pa. And Pa bound my mouth with garlic cloth and he beat me till my skin was bruised and split and snatched back the keys till I could walk again. 
And with the keys in Pa's hands I found that I slept quiet, nights. I heard no sounds, quested not for dimly recognised voices, but only slept soft sleep. 
When I was fit again he gave me back my guardianship of the keys and the first night I slept upon their bulk I heard scratchings at my wooden shutters and the moaning of what might have been the wind. At first light on going to the running spring to cleanse my chamber pot I walked the long way round, past my chamber window and saw score marks bit deep into the ebony-wood shutters. I felt the chill of night come on me despite the warming of the sun. But I kept my counsel and Pa had replaced the wood by noon. That night I kept the dog inside my room, putting him at the foot of my bed. And though I heard a lone voice keening and crying out my name the dog he didn't stir. 
The weeks turned and I learned to sleep with stopping in my ears. May and the bairns cast off their childhood with frightening speed and Pa rarely spoke outside the meeting house and took to reading sermon books. But I would not go to meetings any more and Pa ignored my backsliding. As long as I did my work and kept safety on my mind he seemed satisfied.


----------



## Lotus

I know it hehehehe
*Keys And Locks And Open Doors* Answer
I think it is by Jane something Hicks


----------



## Lotus

Comedy 



_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Presents
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _



You should know this one Zombie


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Lotus said:


> I know it hehehehe
> *Keys And Locks And Open Doors* Answer
> I think it is by Jane something Hicks


 you are correct!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

last page:

Then Widow Range took sick. She and her daughter lived a scant two fields away from us and Tildy asked my help to nurse her and Pa said I was to go. So I gave him back the keys and went to sit with Tildy. But like my Ma the widow sank fast and died swift as the sun did sink. Tildy begged for me to go to church with her and stand vigil till the morn and I went with her and Padre Filton into the church as night fell down upon us. That long night passed in dull-dead numbing coldness. I heard no outside sounds, no moans no skirl of wind but only the praying padre thanking his god for the ironwood and ironstone that kept us safe from harm. 
We buried Widow Range, like Ma, soon as we could when the sun had risen above the mountains. Me and Tildy did the digging but it took all three of us to drag the heavy holding stone across the grave. Padre wore his leather gauntlets but me and Tildy had to do without, and sore rough bleeding work it was. But still he took the full toll into his strong-gloved hands when the burial was done. 
He then took us in his wagon and dropped us to our homes as he went on his praying rounds. And that night with the keys once again beneath my head I heard voices calling in the dark and the loudest one sounded like the Widow Range. 
I took care to go to Meeting with Pa and the bairns the next meeting morn but left the service before time, pleading my bowels. I walked then to Widow Range's grave and saw her capping stone was out of line. I'd helped lay it and knew full well it was not the same. 
And now, tonight, I sit and wait the voices. My shutters are opened wide, my bedroom door unlocked, my binding keys thrown deep within the spring. The house is open to what may come and I am also ready. I will heed this call. I will leave the confines of my father's house and join that which waits outside. And as I go I call to the bairns, my sisters, to come and join the free.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I enjoyed the story Jeff (wish it had been longer). Thank you!

Lotus...May I have an A please?


----------



## Lotus

kryptonoff said:


> is there a "x"?


Nope

Comedy

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Presents
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

You should know this one Zombie


----------



## Lotus

PrettyGhoul said:


> I enjoyed the story Jeff (wish it had been longer). Thank you!
> 
> Lotus...May I have an A please?


yes you may have an A

Comedy

_ A _ _ _ _ / _ _ _

Presents
_ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _

_ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hella

Jeff, thanks for posting the last of the story, I enjoyed it as well.

Lotus, let's try for a T


----------



## Lotus

You got urself 3 T's

_ A _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ 

Presents
_ T _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _

T _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ T _ _ _


----------



## PrettyGhoul

hmmm...how about a H?


----------



## Lotus

Yup 1 H
_ A _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ 

Presents
_ T _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _

T H _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ T _ _ _


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Cheap seats for an "E"


----------



## Lotus

You get 3 E's

_ A _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ 

Presents
_ T E _ _ E/ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

T H E / _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ T _ _ _


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I so suck, "S" please...


----------



## Hella

Is there an N


----------



## Lotus

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I so suck, "S" please...


You get 2 S's



Hella said:


> Is there an N


2 N's for you

_ A _ _ _ _ / _ _ _

Presents
ST E _ _ E/ _ _ _ _ _ _ N

T H E / _ N_ _ _ _ / S T _ _ _


----------



## Hella

give me an R please


----------



## Lotus

Hella said:


> give me an R please


2 R's

_ A _ _ _ _ / _ _ _

Presents
ST E _ _ E/ _ R _ _ _ _ N

T H E / _ N_ _ _ _ / S T _ R_


----------



## TipoDeemin

A D, maybe?


----------



## Lotus

TipoDeemin said:


> A D, maybe?


1 D

_ A _ _ _ _ / _ _ _

Presents
ST E _ _ E/ _ R _ _ _ _ N

T H E / _ NT _ _ D / S T _ R_


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'd like a y please.


----------



## Lotus

PrettyGhoul said:


> I'd like a y please.


3 Y's

_ A _ _ _ Y / _ _ Y

Presents
ST E _ _ E/ _ R _ _ _ _ N

T H E / _ NT _ _ D / S T _ RY


----------



## TipoDeemin

Family Guy 
presents
Stewie Griffin
The Untold Story.


----------



## Lotus

TipoDeemin said:


> Family Guy
> presents
> Stewie Griffin
> The Untold Story.


Correct


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok there buddy, you're up!
Let's go.....

Jeff


----------



## TipoDeemin

Sorry, long couple of days at work. 

Here's a cheesy 80's flick that made up a good portion of my Halloween ritual when I was a kid:

_ _
_ _ _ _ _ _ _

For brownie points, name the two sequels.


----------



## claymud

A


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll try an "N"


----------



## TipoDeemin

No A's, and no N's.

80's movie:

_ _
_ _ _ _ _ _ _

Used: A, N


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How 'bout a "B"?


----------



## TipoDeemin

B, you can have. 

80's movie:

_ _
B _ _ _ _ _ _

Used: A, B, N


----------



## Hella

Is there a T


----------



## claymud

C


----------



## TipoDeemin

No C's or T's.

80's movie:

_ _
B _ _ _ _ _ _

Used: A, B, C, N, T


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Have to ask for an "O"?


----------



## TipoDeemin

That's the magic letter. 

80's movie:

_ _
B O O _ _ _ _

Used: A, B, C, N, O, T


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

goin' for the "G" and don't know why...


----------



## TipoDeemin

Yes. There's a G. 

80's movie:

_ _
B O O G _ _ _

Used: A, B, C, G, N, O, T


----------



## Dr Morbius

Mr Boogers?! I never heard of this, and I may be wrong, but it does fit. If not, How about an R?


----------



## dougspaulding

*Mr Boogedy*, the haunted house film from the eighties.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Doug's correct. 

This used to be a must-watch for me on Halloween when I was a kid, so when I recently found out that my husband's family had an old taped-from-TV copy of it on VHS, we stole it away in the night and sat down to view it again. I've gotta say that this is one of the better things I watched as a kid, corny as it is.


----------



## Dr Morbius

TipoDeemin said:


> Sorry, long couple of days at work.
> 
> Here's a cheesy 80's flick that made up a good portion of my Halloween ritual when I was a kid:
> 
> _ _
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _
> 
> For brownie points, name the two sequels.


I never heard of it, so I did a google search..I only saw 1 sequel, Bride of Boogedy..What was the other, Tipo?


----------



## Hella

gotta say I never heard of this movie, though it would probably be something I would watch..lol I may have to see if I can find a copy.

So Doug it's your turn...what you got for us?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are we waiting for The Lunatic DS for a new game? (hint, hint)

Jeff


----------



## TipoDeemin

You know, I seemed to remember there being a third one called "Return of Boogedy," but your not being able to find it made me question it, so I looked it up myself and nothing. I wonder if I'm imagining things?


----------



## dougspaulding

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Are we waiting for The Lunatic DS for a new game? (hint, hint)


Hey! A one day turn around ain't bad:

Horror movie (almost):

_ _ _ - _ _ _

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

An "O" feels right


----------



## claymud

I"ll take a F if its alright with you...


----------



## dougspaulding

Sorry.

Horror movie (almost):

_ _ _ - _ _ _

_ _ _ _ _

Used: O, F


----------



## claymud

wow two strike outs...C


----------



## Lotus

Can I get an E


----------



## dougspaulding

Wow - no.

Horror movie (almost):

_ _ _ - _ _ _

_ _ _ _ _

Used: O, F, C, E


----------



## Lotus

A


----------



## dougspaulding

Still wow - no.

Horror movie (almost):

_ _ _ - _ _ _

_ _ _ _ _

Used: O, F, C, E, A


----------



## Lotus

I, U, Y


----------



## dougspaulding

I, U, Y? Why you just don't say A-Z?

Horror movie (almost):

_ i _ - _ i _

_ _ y _ _

Used: O, F, C, E, A, I, U, Y


----------



## Dr Morbius

Sin-Jin Smyth Directed by the great Ethan Dettenmaier


----------



## claymud

Z!


----------



## dougspaulding

Dr Morbius said:


> Sin-Jin Smyth Directed by the great Ethan Dettenmaier


You mean the _very_ great Ethan Dettenmaier!

You are correct, Dottore.


----------



## Hella

LOL, are you guys trying to earn brownie points or something...lol


----------



## claymud

Hella said:


> LOL, are you guys trying to earn brownie points or something...lol


Not me I guessed Z


----------



## Hella

What have you got for us Dr Morbius..it's your turn.


----------



## Dr Morbius

OK...Old horror movie:


_ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ . / _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Going for a "T" here!


----------



## Hella

Is there an S


----------



## Dr Morbius

1 T no S


T _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ . / _ _ _ _ _ _

Used T,S


----------



## HalloweenRick

I'd like an E please.


----------



## TipoDeemin

And an H, as long as we're at it.


----------



## Hella

how about an R


----------



## Dr Morbius

2 R's

T _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ / _ r . / _ r _ _ _ _

Used T,S,R


----------



## Hella

Trying for an M


----------



## Dr Morbius

oops forgot the E and H..M too Ok...

1 E 1 H no M

T H E / _ _ _ _ _ / _ r . / _ r _ _ _ _

Used T,S,R,E,H,M


----------



## TipoDeemin

Gonna go out on a limb and ask for a D.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm a gonna go for an "N"?


----------



## Hella

how about an A


----------



## Dr Morbius

..Ok,...1D, No N, 1 A



T h e / A _ _ _ _ / D r . / _ r _ _ _ _

Used T,S,R,E,H,M,D,N,A


----------



## Hella

how about a C


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll take an "O".


----------



## Dr Morbius

No C's 2 O's


T h e / A _ _ _ _ / D r . / O r _ o _ _

Used T,S,R,E,H,M,D,N,A,C,O


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

A "b"?


----------



## Dr Morbius

No B

T h e / A _ _ _ _ / D r . / O r _ o _ _

Used T,S,R,E,H,M,D,N,A,C,O,B


----------



## trishaanne

Is it "The Awful Dr. Orloff"?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Trishanne 'da Winna! Give the girl a cupie doll!


----------



## Hella

Okay Trishaanne...your up girl! watcha got for us?


----------



## trishaanne

Sorry this took a few days...it's been a bit hectic around here.

This is an actor and his role

_ _ a _ _ _ / _ a _ _ _ / a _ / _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ a _


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll take an "S"

Jeff


----------



## trishaanne

Congratulations Jeff.....you guessed well. There are 3 S's

_ _ a _ _ _ / _ a _ _ s / a s / _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ / _ a _


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

trishaanne said:


> Congratulations Jeff.....you guessed well. There are 3 S's
> 
> _ _ a _ _ _ / _ a _ _ s / a s / _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ s _ _ _ _ / _ a _


Claude Rains as The Invisible Man


----------



## trishaanne

Yes, that's it. Damn that was quick. However, in my defense, although I had a more difficult puzzle chosen, old age caused me to forget what the hell it was! Next time I guess I should write these things down! You're up Jeff.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

trishaanne said:


> Yes, that's it. Damn that was quick. However, in my defense, although I had a more difficult puzzle chosen, old age caused me to forget what the hell it was! Next time I guess I should write these things down! You're up Jeff.


I've done the same thing!
But I did write it but couldn't remember where I wrote it! LOL

Jeff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here we go.....
A movie quote

_ _'_ _ 
_ _ _ _ _ 
_ _ _ _
_
_ _ _ _ _ 
_ _ _ _


USED:


----------



## claymud

C


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sorry Bud no "C" 

A movie quote

_ _'_ _ 
_ _ _ _ _ 
_ _ _ _
_
_ _ _ _ _ 
_ _ _ _


USED: C


----------



## claymud

F?


----------



## Hella

going for an R


----------



## Dr Morbius

E and T...hehe


----------



## trishaanne

Can I have a T please? Oh, and by the way, I remembered what the puzzle was going to be, wrote it down right next to the computer and now just have to win again so I can use it


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No F's, a couple of R's , five E's and one T.

A movie quote

_ e'r e
_ _ _ _ _
_ e e _
_
_ _ _ _ e r
_ _ _ t


USED: C


----------



## claymud

H?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sorry Pal, No H

A movie quote

_ e'r e
_ _ _ _ _
_ e e _
_
_ _ _ _ e r
_ _ _ t


USED: C, F, H


----------



## heresjohnny

"we're gonna need a bigger boat!"

Jaws, of course, after the chief see's the shark for the first time.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

heresjohnny said:


> "we're gonna need a bigger boat!"
> 
> Jaws, of course, after the chief see's the shark for the first time.


Great Job!

Now It's your turn

Jeff


----------



## heresjohnny

Movie Title:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

an "S" for me?


----------



## heresjohnny

No S

Movie Title:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _

Dead Letters: S


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Then an "N"?

Jeff


----------



## heresjohnny

Movie Title:

_ _ n _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ / n _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _

Dead Letters: S, Q


----------



## claymud

O


----------



## Hella

haw about a G


----------



## heresjohnny

Movie Title:

_ _ n _ _ _ _ _ _ / o _ / n o _ _ _ / _ _ _ _

Dead Letters: S, Q, G


----------



## Hella

is there an L


----------



## claymud

I dare say a T is in there...


----------



## heresjohnny

Movie Title:

_ _ n _ _ _ _ _ _ / o _ / n o t _ _ / _ _ _ _

Dead Letters: S, Q, G, L


----------



## trishaanne

Is it "Hunchback of Notre Dame"?


----------



## heresjohnny

trishaanne said:


> Is it "Hunchback of Notre Dame"?


Yep! You're turn trishaanne.


----------



## trishaanne

OK, let's try this again. It's another actor and role played

_ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ / _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _


----------



## heresjohnny

N?


----------



## trishaanne

Give HJ an N!!!!!

_ N _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ / _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ N


----------



## HalloweenRick

I'd like a C please.


----------



## trishaanne

Yes, there is a C

_ N _ _ _ / _ C _ _ _ _ / _ _ / _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ N


Letters Used: N, C


----------



## heresjohnny

M please.


----------



## trishaanne

Yes , you may have an "M"


_ N _ _ _ / _ C _ _ M M / _ _ / _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ / M _ N


Letters used: C, M, N


----------



## dougspaulding

trishaanne said:


> Yes , you may have an "M"
> 
> _ N _ _ _ / _ C _ _ M M / _ _ / _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ / M _ N


I believe that looks like the great Angus Scrimm in his wonderful role as The Tall Man!


----------



## trishaanne

Yes, it is indeed Angus Scrimm as The Tall Man. We had the pleasure of meeting him last year at Monster Mania, he was the one person out of all of the actors there that my husband wanted to meet most. He was able to get his picture taken with him and ask him a few questions. What a nice guy he was!


----------



## dougspaulding

Let's continue with our "Actor-in-a-Role" type puzzle - that's been a good one.


_ _ _ _ _ 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

as

_ _ - _ _ - _ _ _ ,

_ _ _ _ _ 

_ _ _ _ _ _ 

_ _ _


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That looks to be a good one... I'll take an "M"?

Jeff


----------



## dougspaulding

Well, it is a _long_ one.

Only one *M*:

_ _ _ _ _

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

as

_ m - _ _ - _ _ _ ,

_ _ _ _ _

_ _ _ _ _ _

_ _ _


----------



## Hella

is there an S


----------



## heresjohnny

'T' please


----------



## dougspaulding

Actor-in-a-Role:

_ _ _ _ s

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

as

_ m - _ _ - t _ _ ,

_ _ _ _ s

_ _ _ _ t _

_ _ _

Pre-owned letters: M, S, T (3000)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How about a "P"?


----------



## dougspaulding

Actor-in-a-Role:

_ _ _ _ s

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

as

_ m - _ _ - t _ p ,

_ _ _ _ s

_ _ _ _ t _

_ _ _

Pre-owned letters: M, S, T, P


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think an "H" is appropriate?


----------



## dougspaulding

Actor-in-a-Role:

_ _ _ _ s

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

as

_ m - h _ - t _ p ,

_ _ _ _ s

_ _ _ _ t h

_ _ _

Pre-owned letters: M, S, T, P, H


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That was quick!
So , I'll hit you with an "E".


----------



## heresjohnny

An 'R' also, please!


----------



## dougspaulding

Actor-in-a-Role:

_ _ r _ s

_ _ r _ _ _ _

as

_ m - h _ - t e p ,

_ _ _ _ s

_ r _ _ t h

_ e _

Pre-owned letters: M, S, T, P, H, E, R


----------



## Hella

is there an I


----------



## krypt

o


----------



## dougspaulding

Actor-in-a-Role:

_ o r i s

_ _ r _ o _ _

as

I m - h o - t e p ,

_ _ i _ s

_ r _ _ t h

_ e _

Pre-owned letters: M, S, T, P, H, E, R, I, O


----------



## Dr Morbius

Boris Karloff as Im-Ho-Tep, Alias Ardath Bey


----------



## dougspaulding

Dr Morbius said:


> Boris Karloff as Im-Ho-Tep, Alias Ardath Bey


Correct. Your turn.


----------



## Hella

whatcha got for us Dr Morbius...


----------



## Dr Morbius

Sorry...Can't think of anything...Someone else can take my turn, if they want.


----------



## heresjohnny

Ok Dr. Morbius, I've got one. 

Quote from a movie.

"_ _ _ _ | _ _ _ _ _ _ | _ _ _ _ | _ _ | _ _ _ _ _, _ _ _ _ _ _"


----------



## Hella

is there an S


----------



## heresjohnny

Quote from a movie.

"_ _ _ _ | _ _ s _ _ _ | _ _ _ _ | _ _ | _ _ _ _ _, _ _ s _ _ _"


----------



## TipoDeemin

E!


----------



## heresjohnny

Quote from a movie.

"_ _ e _ | _ _ s _ _ _ | _ _ _ e | _ _ | _ _ _ _ _, _ _ s _ _ _"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

T ?


----------



## heresjohnny

Quote from a movie.

"T _ e _ | _ _ s t _ _ | _ _ _ e | _ t | _ _ _ _ t, _ _ s t _ _"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

H ?


----------



## heresjohnny

Quote from a movie.

"T h e _ | _ _ s t _ _ | _ _ _ e | _ t | _ _ _ h t, _ _ s t _ _"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Y ?


----------



## heresjohnny

Jeff, lets see if you can figure this out before anyone else!

Quote from a movie.

"T h e y | _ _ s t _ y | _ _ _ e | _ t | _ _ _ h t, _ _ s t _ y"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's from Aliens.

They mostly come out at night, mostly.


----------



## heresjohnny

I could be hard core and say NO, but you're close enough. 'They mostly come at night, mostly'. You're turn.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, movie tag line :Horror '04
good luck

_ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _. / _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _' _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _. / _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _.

USED:


----------



## claymud

lets have a S? as in Snake or Snoopy... you know what, ignore that last bit and just give me a S.


----------



## Hella

okay gonna go with my usual S
okay never mind, Clay beat me too it..lol how about a T then


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You sure didn't get your monies worth on that guess 


Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Ok, movie tag line :Horror '04
> 
> [/COLOR]
> _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ s / _ _ _. / _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _' _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _. / _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ s / _ _ _.
> 
> USED:


----------



## trishaanne

Let's try a T


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, movie tag line :Horror '04
T for 2 and 2 for T, oh wait that was for an S 

_ _ _ _ / _ _ _ t s / _ _ _. / _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _' t / t _ _ _ / _ _ _. / _ _ _ t _ / _ _ _ _ s/ _ _ _.

USED:


----------



## claymud

H?


----------



## Hella

gimme an R please


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, movie tag line :Horror '04
You got it buttercup!

H _ _ _ / _ _ _ t s / h _ _. / H _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _' t / t _ _ _ /h _ _. / _ _ _ t h / _ _ _ _ s/ h _ _.

USED:


----------



## claymud

E?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, movie tag line :Horror '04
Alrighty twink E !

H e _ _ / _ _ _ t s / h _ _. / H e _ _ e _ / _ _ _' t / t _ _ e /h _ _. / E _ _ t h / _ e e _ s/ h _ _.

USED:


----------



## heresjohnny

'Hell wants him. Heaven won't take him. Earth needs him'

FE, you and I need to start picking harder ones


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well Dude, you're up!


----------



## heresjohnny

This will probably be easy AGAIN.


Movie title:
'_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ | _ _ _ _: _ _ _ | _ _ _ _ _'


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How about an "R"?


----------



## heresjohnny

Sorry no R

Movie title:
'_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ | _ _ _ _: _ _ _ | _ _ _ _ _'

Dead letters: R


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Then there has to be a D?


----------



## Hella

Is there an S


----------



## heresjohnny

Sorry, no D, no S.

Movie title:
'_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ | _ _ _ _: _ _ _ | _ _ _ _ _'

Dead letters: R, D, S


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You're a snicker!
Gotta go for an L?


----------



## heresjohnny

What is a snicker 

OK, got an L

Movie title:
'_ _ _ l _ _ _ _ | _ _ _ _: _ _ _ | _ _ _ _ _'

Dead letters: R, D, S


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Really? an L, where?

And I meant to say is You're a Stinker! 
Stinker!


----------



## heresjohnny

LOL I'm sure you've seen how good my typing is. Whos got time to proof read! I'll change to uppercase so it's easier to spot

Movie title:
'_ _ _ L _ _ _ _ | _ _ _ _: _ _ _ | _ _ _ _ _'

Dead letters: R, D, S


----------



## krypt

how bout a "Q" this things written in english right ?


----------



## Hella

is there an E


----------



## heresjohnny

No Q, but there is an E.

Movie title:
'_ _ _ L _ _ _ _ | _ _ _ E: _ _ E | _ _ _ _ E'

Dead letters: R, D, S, Q


----------



## Hella

is there a T


----------



## heresjohnny

Movie title:
'T _ _ L _ _ _ T | _ _ _ E: T _ E | _ _ _ _ E'

Dead letters: R, D, S, Q


----------



## krypt

U


----------



## heresjohnny

Sorry, no U.

Movie title:
'T _ _ L _ _ _ T | _ _ _ E: T _ E | _ _ _ _ E'

Dead letters: R, D, S, Q, U


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, I'll slide in for an H?


----------



## Hella

How about a M


----------



## heresjohnny

Movie title:
'T _ _ L _ _ H T | _ _ _ E: T _ E | M _ _ _ E'

Dead letters: R, D, S, Q, U


----------



## Hella

you missed an H

'Twilight Zone: The Movie'


----------



## heresjohnny

Doh! I sure did! Your'e up Hella.


----------



## Hella

okay here ya go

it's the Star and the Movie Title

_ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _

_ _ 

_ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _

Dead Letters:


----------



## Dr Morbius

Hella said:


> okay here ya go
> 
> it's the Star and the Movie Title
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _
> 
> _ _
> 
> _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _
> 
> Dead Letters:


Bill Murray in Ghost Busters!

DOH! I need more practice...

How about an "N"?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I


----------



## Hella

LOL Dr M...very funny..
yes there is a N and a couple of I's

it's the Star and the Movie Title

_ _ N _ _ / _ _ _ I _

I N 

_ _ _ _ / N I _ _ _

Dead Letters:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

An S


----------



## Hella

Nope, no S, spin again 

it's the Star and the Movie Title

_ _ N _ _ / _ _ _ I _

I N 

_ _ _ _ / N I _ _ _

Dead Letters: S


----------



## darryl

A T


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a D for me


----------



## Hella

1 T and 1 D for each of you 


it's the Star and the Movie Title

_ _ N D _ / _ _ _ I _

I N 

_ _ _ _ /N I _ _ T

Dead Letters: S


----------



## lewlew

Linda Blair in 'Hell Night'. Good one! I guess now I'll have to do one of my own?


----------



## Hella

You got it lewlew! Yes it is now your turn!


----------



## lewlew

OK Here goes:

Actor and Movie:

_ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ in _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ ,/ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ .

Dead Letters:


----------



## heresjohnny

N please


----------



## Hella

going for an S


----------



## lewlew

N and S it is!

Actor and Movie:

_ _ _ / S _ _ _ _ _ _ in N _ S _ _ _ _ _ _ ,/ _ / S _ _ _ _ _ N _ / _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ .

Dead Letters:


----------



## Dr Morbius

A?


----------



## heresjohnny

F for me please.


----------



## lewlew

A and F

Actor and Movie:

_ A _ / S _ _ _ _ _ _ in N _ S F _ _ A _ _ ,/ A / S _ _ _ _ _ N _ / _ F / _ _ _ _ _ _ .

Dead Letters:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

An R for me


----------



## lewlew

and a whole slew of R's

Actor and Movie:

_ A _ / S _ _ R _ _ _ in N _ S F _ R A _ _ ,/ A / S _ _ _ _ _ N _ / _ F / _ _ R R _ R .

Dead Letters:


----------



## claymud

C?


----------



## lewlew

and a C (as in claymud)

Actor and Movie:

_ A _ / S C _ R _ C _ 

in 

N _ S F _ R A _ _ ,/ A / S _ _ _ _ _ N _ / _ F / _ _ R R _ R .

Dead Letters:


----------



## Hella

Is there an O


----------



## lewlew

and here's some O's for "Oh my God are you guys on a roll!"

Actor and Movie:

_ A _ / S _ _ R _ _ _ 

in 

N O S F _ R A _ _ ,/ A / S _ _ _ _ O N _ / O F / _ O R R O R .

Dead Letters:


----------



## claymud

D?


----------



## lewlew

Sorry, no D.

Actor and Movie:

_ A _ / S _ _ R _ _ _ 

in 

N O S F _ R A _ _ ,/ A / S _ _ _ _ O N _ / O F / _ O R R O R .

Dead Letters: D


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll take an H


----------



## claymud

and a G


----------



## Dr Morbius

M please


----------



## lewlew

H, G, and M

Actor and Movie:

M A _ / S _ H R _ _ _ 

in 

N O S F _ R A _ _ ,/ A / S _ M _ H O N _ / O F / H O R R O R .

Dead Letters: D, G


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think an I is a appropiate.


----------



## lewlew

Sorry, no I's (I'm blind!) No eyes, get it?

Actor and Movie:

M A _ / S _ H R _ _ _ 

in 

N O S F _ R A _ _ ,/ A / S _ M _ H O N _ / O F / H O R R O R .

Dead Letters: D, G, I


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I know there's a T


----------



## heresjohnny

What the Heck, I'll take an E please


----------



## lewlew

T and E

Actor and Movie:

M A _ / S _ H R E _ _ 

in 

N O S F E R A T _ ,/ A / S _ M _ H O N _ / O F / H O R R O R .

Dead Letters: D, G, I


----------



## Dr Morbius

c?


----------



## dougspaulding

Alright, I've been wanting to solve this for days, ever since it became painfully obvious what it was, but I just don't have the time to play. 

Come on - this is easy! Think man, think!


----------



## heresjohnny

Hehe, I'm just gonna keep guessing letters.

'Y'


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

dougspaulding said:


> Alright, I've been wanting to solve this for days, ever since it became painfully obvious what it was, but I just don't have the time to play.
> 
> Come on - this is easy! Think man, think!


LOL, me too, just keep popping in letters hoping someone would guess it


----------



## TipoDeemin

Nosferatu, a Symphony of Horror.


----------



## lewlew

Yes, but the actor?

Actor and Movie:

M A X S C H R E C K 
in 
N O S F E R A T U , A S Y M P H O N Y O F H O R R O R .

*Looks like you're up TipoDeemin!*


----------



## TipoDeemin

Crazy... I somehow managed to not even notice the first half of the puzzle! And now I've got to think something up for y'all to guess. 

How about something that'll mix things up?

This person is best known as the creator of a highly successful computer game series, but he's pertinent to us because he can haunt with the best of them. Every second year at Halloween from 1988 to 1994, he turned his estate into an interactive walk-through dungeon crawl for his fans.

Guess his name and the game series he's famous for.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

creator of

_ _ _ _ _ _

Used letters:


----------



## claymud

Lets guess... A?


----------



## TipoDeemin

You got it, Clay.

Video game creator and the series he started:

_ _ _ _ A _ _ 
_ A _ _ _ _ _ _

creator of

_ _ _ _ _ A

Used letters: A


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How about a P?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Richard Garriott, creator of Ultima

Who hasn't heard of Britannia Manor? He stopped doing that incredible haunt of his, but may bring it back one day.


----------



## TipoDeemin

I really hope he does. Man, I would've _killed_ to go see that!

Anyhow, you're up, Doc.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeah Doc, type away!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Sorry for the delay...

Ok, An older horror movie, with actor:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ / _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _

starring

_ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## TipoDeemin

And I'll take an E.


----------



## Hella

I'd like a T please


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I thought I would bring this up again.

Ok, An older horror movie, with actor:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ / _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _

starring

_ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _
__________________


----------



## Dr Morbius

Sorry guys.I got delayed...


Ok..3 Rs, 6 Es ,3 Ts

_ R _ _ _ E _ _ _ E _ _ / _ _ _ / T _ E / _ _ _ _ T E R / _ R _ _ / _ E _ _

starring

_ _ T E _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Used R,E,T


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I gotta hit you with an H


----------



## dougspaulding

*Frankenstein and the Monster from Hell*

starring Peter Cushing


----------



## Dr Morbius

Got it DS!! Batter up!


----------



## Hella

bringing this back up towards the top

whatcha got for us DS...


----------



## dougspaulding

There now, you see how people can get busy and forget?

I'm actually going out of town, so I can't play - take my turn Hella.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll give Hella a day, then I'll jump in to keep it going.....


DS, have a safe trip!


----------



## Hella

okay okay, here we go

it's a movie title and a quote from the movie

_ _' _ _ /_ _ _ _ _ / _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ ! 
_ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ !

_ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _

Dead Letters:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll take an "s"


----------



## Hella

there are some S's...

it's a movie title and a quote from the movie

_ _' _ _ /_ _ _ _ _ / _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ s ! 
_ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ s!

_ _ _ / _ _ _ _ s / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ s

Dead Letters:


----------



## TipoDeemin

E? E's are nice 'n easy.


----------



## Hella

a few E's for Tipo

it's a movie title and a quote from the movie

_ e' _ e /_ _ _ _ _ / _ e / _ _ e _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ s ! 
_ _ _ _ _ / _ _ e _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ s!

_ _ e / _ _ _ _ s / _ _ _ e / e _es

Dead Letters:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How 'bout an "R"?


----------



## Hella

A couple of R's for you FE

it's a movie title and a quote from the movie

_ e' r e /_ _ _ _ _ / _ e / _ r e _ _ _ / _ r _ _ s ! 
_ _ _ _ _ / _ r e _ _ _ / _ r _ _ s!

_ _ e / _ _ _ _ s / _ _ _ e / e _es

Dead Letters:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hell, give me a "T"


----------



## Hella

There is only 1 T


it's a movie title and a quote from the movie

_ e' r e /_ _ _ _ _ / _ e / _ r e _ _ _ / _ r _ _ s ! 
_ _ _ _ _ / _ r e _ _ _ / _ r _ _ s!

T _ e / _ _ _ _ s / _ _ _ e / e _es

Dead Letters:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok Hella, I'll take a "W" then.


----------



## Hella

one W coming right up

it's a movie title and a quote from the movie

We're /_ _ _ _ _ / _ e / _ r e _ _ _ / _ r _ _ s ! 
_ _ _ _ _ / _ r e _ _ _ / _ r _ _ s!

T _ e / _ _ _ _ s / _ _ _ e / e _es

Dead Letters:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok dear, how about an "H"?


----------



## Dr Morbius

the Title is *The Hills have Eyes*, but I don't know the Quote


----------



## Hella

some H's for you

and the Title filled out for you with the letters from the title filled in also

it's a movie title and a quote from the movie

We're /_ _ _ _ a / _ e / _ r e _ _ h / _ ries! 
H _ _ a_ / _ r e _ _ h/ _ ries!

The / Hills / Have / Eyes

Dead Letters:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How about a c?


----------



## Michigal

I can't get it all, but so far:

We're gonna be french fries!
H_ _a _ french fries!
The Hills Have Eyes

Next?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Michigal said:


> I can't get it all, but so far:
> 
> We're gonna be french fries!
> H_ _a _ french fries!
> The Hills Have Eyes
> 
> Next?


Human


----------



## Hella

whoohoo, you got it, but it was a group effort so who gets to go next?? Michigal or FE?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hella said:


> whoohoo, you got it, but it was a group effort so who gets to go next?? Michigal or FE?


I'll let Michigal go if , if she's not on by tomorrow, I'll step in to keep it going.


----------



## Michigal

*DOH! Human!*

Not enough coffee in me I presume? 
FE go ahead, fair is fair. I only posted part of it, then went to work right after, so didn't see this until early AM.
Keep it going. I'll get the next one, if I can do a whole answer.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Movie and tag line.

_ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ /_ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ /
_ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _

_ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _?


----------



## Hella

I'll try for an S please


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Movie and tag line.

_ _ _ _ s / _ _ _ _ /_ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ s /
_ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _


_ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ / s _ _ _ _?

USED:


----------



## Hella

is there a T ?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You get alot of T's!

Movie and tag line.

T _ _ _ s / _ _ _ _ /t _ _ / _ _ _ _ t / _ _ _ _ _ t s /
_ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ t


_ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ t _ _ _ / s t _ _ _?

USED:


----------



## Hella

okay lets try for an E


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You're killin' me 

Movie and tag line.

T _ _ e s / _ _ _ _ /t _ e / _ _ _ _ t / _ _ e _ e _ t s /
_ e _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ t


_ e _ _ _ / _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ e _ _ t _ _ e / s t _ _ _?

USED:


----------



## TipoDeemin

How about an R?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ouch, you get a few R's!

Movie and tag line.

T _ _ e s / _ r _ _ /t _ e / _ r _ _ t / _ r e _ e _ t s /
_ e _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ t


R e _ _ _ / _ _ r / _ _ _ r / _ e _ _ t _ _ e / s t _ r _?

USED:


----------



## Hella

got an H ?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You get only 2 this time my dear!

Movie and tag line.

T _ _ e s / _ r _ _ /t h e / _ r _ _ t / _ r e _ e _ t s /
_ e _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ h t


R e _ _ _ / _ _ r / _ _ _ r / _ e _ _ t _ _ e / s t _ r _?

USED:


----------



## Hella

is there a P


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You're nickel and dimming me!

Movie and tag line.

T _ _ e s / _ r _ _ /t h e / _ r _ p t / p r e _ e _ t s /
_ e _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ h t


R e _ _ _ / _ _ r / _ _ _ r / _ e _ _ t _ _ e / s t _ r _?

USED:


----------



## Hella

okay the movie is Tales from the Crypt presents Demon Knight

but I don't know the tag line


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

what good does that do? lol


----------



## krypt

last word is story? ok i am asking for letters o....ready for your "what is that word" story?


----------



## krypt

im writing this down like the newspaper ones going through every letter lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll give you a couple of O's

Movie and tag line.

T a l e s / F r o m /t h e / C r y p t / p r e s e n t s /
D e m o n / K n i g h t 

R e _ _ _ / _ o r / _ o _ r / _ e _ _ t _ _ e / s t o r _?

USED:


----------



## krypt

d?


----------



## Chapter13

"ready for your deadtime story?" 

I win, I win!


----------



## krypt

::::bows head to ground:::::::::i never win at this game lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Chapter13 said:


> "ready for your deadtime story?"
> 
> I win, I win!


You did 13, now it's your turn!


----------



## Chapter13

Ok.....hmmm.....Got it!

Movie:

_ _ _ _:/ _ _ _ _ _ _/ _ _ _


----------



## Hella

is there an S ?


----------



## Chapter13

nope


----------



## TipoDeemin

A T?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Movie:

_ _ _ _:/ _ _ _ _ _ _/ _ _ _

Used: S


----------



## Chapter13

Yes!

Movie:

_ _ _ _:/ _ _ _ _ _ _/ T _ _

Used: S, T


----------



## Michigal

How about an R?


----------



## Chapter13

Yep.

Movie:

R _ _ _:/ _ _ R R _ _/ T _ _

Used: S, T, R


----------



## grim reaper

e ??


----------



## Chapter13

Right-o

Movie:

R _ _ E:/ _ _ R R _ E/ T _ _

Used: S, T, R, E


----------



## grim reaper

o ??


----------



## Chapter13

Yeah.

Movie:

R _ _ E:/ _ _ R R _ E/ T _ O

Used: S, T, R, E, O


----------



## Hella

going for a W


----------



## Dr Morbius

*Rage:Carrie Two*

Threw me off, because it's actually, *The Rage:Carrie 2*


----------



## Chapter13

Whoops. Sorry.........Great job though!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm going to jump in and help out the doc.


_ -_ _ _ : _ _ _ /_ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _

Starring: _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hella

is there an S


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Two S's for you!


_ -_ _ _ : _ _ _ /_ _ s _ / S _ _ _ _

Starring: _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _
__________________


----------



## TipoDeemin

A T?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sure!

_ -_ _ _ : T _ _ /_ _ s t / S t _ _ _

Starring: _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

_ -_ _ _ : T _ _ /_ _ s t / S t _ _ _

Starring: _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _

USED:


----------



## TipoDeemin

H?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, an "H" it is!

_ -_ _ _ : T h _ /_ _ s t / S t _ _ _

Starring: H _ _ h / _ _ _ _ _ _ _

USED:


----------



## Michigal

May we please have an R?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sorry Michigal, no R's

_ -_ _ _ : T h _ /_ _ s t / S t _ _ _

Starring: H _ _ h / _ _ _ _ _ _ _

USED: R


----------



## claymud

E?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

An E? Sure!


_ -_ e _ : T h e /_ _ s t / S t _ _ _

Starring: H _ _ h / _ _ _ _ _ _ _

USED: R


----------



## dougspaulding

Oh, I know it! I know it!

But I don't have time to play - blast!


----------



## Michigal

Okay, FE, how about an "L" for $200? Or is that Jeopardy I'm thinking of?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

dougspaulding said:


> Oh, I know it! I know it!
> 
> But I don't have time to play - blast!


Hey Spaulding, if you know it, go for it!

I'll cover for you if you get it right


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

An L for Michigal, but only one 

_ -_ e _ : T h e /L _ s t / S t _ _ _

Starring: H _ _ h / _ _ _ _ _ _ _

USED: R


----------



## dougspaulding

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Hey Spaulding, if you know it, go for it!
> 
> I'll cover for you if you get it right


Alrighty then:

*X-Men: The Last Stand*
Starring Hugh Jackman

Cover me, Jeff.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You got it!



_ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ / _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Starring: _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _

USED:


----------



## Hella

let's go for an S please


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HMmmm, and S?
There is one.

_ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ / _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Starring: _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ s _ _ _ _

USED:


----------



## Hella

only 1..wow..lol

is there a T


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I can give you a couple of T's

_ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ / t _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Starring: _ _ t _ _ / _ _ s _ _ _ _

USED:


----------



## Michigal

Guess I'll ask for the obvious...An *E* please?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

An E, lets see....
Oh yeah! lots!!

_ e _ e _ _ / _ _ / t _ e / _ e _ e _ _ _ _

Starring: _ e t e _ / _ _ s _ _ _ _

USED:


----------



## Hella

going for the H


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

An H?
Yep!

_ e _ e _ _ / _ _ / t h e / _ e _ e _ _ _ _

Starring: _ e t e _ / _ _ s h _ _ _

USED:


----------



## Michigal

How about an *N*?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You wants an N?
Yeappers!

_ e _ e n _ / _ _ / t h e / _ e _ e _ _ _ _

Starring: _ e t e _ / _ _ s h _ n _

USED:


----------



## TipoDeemin

I haven't actually seen this movie, but I'm going to guess it's Legend of the Werewolf, starring Peter Cushing.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

TipoDeemin said:


> I haven't actually seen this movie, but I'm going to guess it's Legend of the Werewolf, starring Peter Cushing.


And you've got it!
Now it's your turn!!!


----------



## TipoDeemin

A good book which was turned into a pretty forgettable movie:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

by 

_ _ _ _ 
_ _ _ _ _ _

USED:


----------



## Michigal

Hmmmm...
Phantoms by Dean Koontz?

If not, I'll try an *N*


----------



## TipoDeemin

You got it, Michigal.  Very nice guess.


----------



## krypt

how in the world did you guess that?!?!?!? you think you can pick some lottery numbers for me real qucik


----------



## Michigal

*I did???*



TipoDeemin said:


> You got it, Michigal.  Very nice guess.


Must have been a psychic thing! My SWAG (Silly Wild-Assed Guess)was right???

Okay, here goes:

A made for tv sequel to a well known movie:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _: / _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Starring:

_ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _

Used Letters:

___


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hit me with a T?


----------



## Michigal

*Here ya go*

Here are a few Ts for you

A made for tv sequel to a well known movie:

_ _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _: / T _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Starring:

_ _ TT _ / _ _ _ _

Used Letters:

___


----------



## roadkill

May I have a D please?


----------



## Michigal

Alas, only one D

A made for tv sequel to a well known movie:

_ _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _: / T _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Starring:

_ _ TT _ / D _ _ _


Used Letters:

___


----------



## roadkill

How about an "R"?


----------



## Michigal

Sorry, no R in this one.

A made for tv sequel to a well known movie:

_ _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _: / T _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Starring:

_ _ TT _ / D _ _ _

Used Letters:

*R*___


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How about a nasty R?


----------



## Michigal

Michigal said:


> Sorry, no R in this one.
> 
> A made for tv sequel to a well known movie:
> 
> _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _: / T _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _
> 
> Starring:
> 
> _ _ TT _ / D _ _ _
> 
> Used Letters:
> 
> *R*___


Checked again...still no R.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Opps!
I'll take an H if you have one?


----------



## Michigal

*Here you go...*

But only one...

A made for tv sequel to a well known movie:

_ _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _: / T H _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Starring:

_ _ TT _ / D _ _ _

Used Letters:

*R* _ _ _


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, an L?


----------



## Hella

going for the E


----------



## Michigal

*Whoa...these may help*

The L and E may help

A made for tv sequel to a well known movie:

_ _ _ T _ _ _ L L E / _ _: / T H E / E _ _ L / E _ _ _ _ E _

Starring:

_ _ TT _ / D _ _ E

Used Letters:

R _ _ _


----------



## roadkill

can I buy an "A" please?


----------



## Michigal

And some As...

A made for tv sequel to a well known movie:

A _ _ T _ _ _ L L E / _ _: / T H E / E _ _ L / E _ _ A _ E _

Starring:

_ ATT _ / D _ _ E


Used Letters:

R _ _ _


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm stumped, I'll take a V.


----------



## Michigal

Got a few for you...

A made for tv sequel to a well known movie:

A _ _ T _ V _ L L E / _ V: / T H E / E V _ L / E _ _ A _ E _

Starring:

_ ATT _ / D _ _ E


Used Letters:

R _ _ _


----------



## roadkill

Amityville IV: The Evil Escapes


----------



## roadkill

Starring Patty Duke

funny - I had patty duke a long time ago but never saw this in her movie list.

Good timely reference Michigal


----------



## roadkill

Here's a new one. Older shock-horror classic.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Directed by:

_ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## TipoDeemin

I?


----------



## Michigal

roadkill said:


> Starring Patty Duke
> 
> funny - I had patty duke a long time ago but never saw this in her movie list.
> 
> Good timely reference Michigal


ood job, Roadkill
But the timeliness was unintentional. I didn't see the thread on Amityville until after I had posted this one.

And for the new one, an R?


----------



## roadkill

_ _ _ _ I _ I _

Directed by:

_ _ _ I _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

oopsie Road, Michigal wanted an R


----------



## roadkill

_ _ _ _ I R I _

Directed by:

_ _ R I _ / _ R _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Dr Morbius

b?


----------



## roadkill

_ _ _ _ I R I _

Directed by:

_ _ R I _ / _ R _ _ _ _ _


Used Letters:

B _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Michigal

I think I know it, but I wanna be sure...
Can I have an A?


----------



## roadkill

_ _ _ _ I R I A

Directed by:

_ A R I _ / A R _ _ _ _ _


Used Letters:

B _ _ _ _ _

I think you might know also, Michigal


----------



## Michigal

Suspiria

by Dario Argento


----------



## roadkill

On the nosey!!!

Good job!

Now it's YOUR turn...


----------



## Michigal

Okay... a movie and tagline.

Movie:
_ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _

Tagline:

_ _ / _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ /_ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ /

_ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ /


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Lot's a letters!!!

Ok, I'll start with a T?


----------



## Michigal

Heehee...here ya go FE. (I'm just chuckling about the movie)

Movie:
_ _ T _ _ / _ _ _ _

Tagline:

_ T / T _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ /_ _ / _ _ _ T T _ _ _ /

T _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ T / _ _ _ T T _ _ _ /


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How about an O?


----------



## Michigal

*Only a couple*

Movie:
_ O T _ _ / _ _ _ _

Tagline:

_ T / T _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ /_ _ / _ _ _ T T _ _ _ /

TO / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ T / _ _ _ T T _ _ _ /

Used Letters:

_ _ _


----------



## roadkill

may i have an R please?


----------



## Michigal

*A few Rs for you, Roadkill...*

Movie:
_ O T _ _ / _ _ _ _

Tagline:

_ T / T _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ /_ _ / _ R _ T T _ R _ /

TO / _ _ _ _ / _ _ R _ _ R / _ _ _ _ _ _ T / _ R _ T T _ R _ /

Used Letters:

_ _ _


----------



## Dr Morbius

a?


----------



## Michigal

*Some As*

Movie:
_ O T _ _ / _ _ _ _

Tagline:

_ T / T A _ _ _ / A _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ /_ _ / _ R _ T T _ R _ /

TO / _ A _ _ / _ A R _ _ R / _ _ _ _ _ _ T / _ R _ T T _ R _ /

Used Letters:

_ _ _


----------



## TipoDeemin

Motel Hell, tagline "It takes all kinds of critters to make Farmer Vincent fritters!"  ...Freakin' love that movie.


----------



## Michigal

*You're up*

You got it! It's one of my very favorites also.


----------



## Hella

Hey Tipo, you're up! whatcha got for us


----------



## TipoDeemin

Ah, sorry! Totally forgot about this thread!  

An old horror comic (let's see if I'm the only one who remembers this...):

_ _ _
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
_ _ _ _

Used:


----------



## roadkill

Can I have a T please?


----------



## Hella

is there an S


----------



## TipoDeemin

Two T's, no S's.

An old horror comic:

T _ _
_ _ T _ _ _ _ _
_ _ _ _

Used: S, T


----------



## Hella

Is there an E


----------



## TipoDeemin

Yes. 

An old horror comic:

T _ E
_ _ T _ _ _ _ _
_ _ _ _

Used: E, S, T


----------



## Michigal

How about an *N*?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

An H for me


----------



## TipoDeemin

Yes, and yes. 

An old horror comic:

T H E
_ _ T _ H _ N _
H _ _ _

Used: E, H, N, S, T


----------



## Hella

is there an O


----------



## TipoDeemin

Just one. 

An old horror comic:

T H E
_ _ T _ H _ N _
H O _ _

Used: E, H, N, O, S, T


----------



## Hella

let's try for an R


----------



## Michigal

The Witching Hour?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Yep! DC's answer to Tales From the Crypt and the Haunt of Fear, and still pretty entertaining in its own right--though I suspect the Old Witch would have beaten those witches in a cage match.


----------



## Michigal

Short Story and Author:

_ _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _


Dead Letters:

_ _ _ _


----------



## Dr Morbius

E?


----------



## Hella

can I have an S please


----------



## Michigal

Some Es and an S. 


Short Story and Author:

_ _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ / _ _ _ E / _ _ _ _ / _ E / _ _ _ _ _ E _ / _ _ _ _


S _ E _ _ E _ / _ _ _ _


Dead Letters:

_ _ _ _


----------



## Hella

an N please


----------



## Michigal

Alas, only 2 of them. May help with author, but...

Short Story and Author:

_ _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ / _ _ _ E / _ _ _ _ / _ E / _ _ _ _ _ E _ / _ _ _ _


S _ E _ _ E N / _ _ N _


Dead Letters:

_ _ _ _


----------



## Hella

lol, I had already figured out the author, but I am not sure on the title..lol

so is there a T please


----------



## Michigal

Heehee, I chose this title specifically for the limtited number of Ts. 


Short Story and Author:

_ _ _ / T _ _ T / _ _ _ / _ _ _ E / _ _ _ _ / _ E / _ _ _ _ _ E _ / _ _ _ _


S T E _ _ E N / _ _ N _


Dead Letters:

_ _ _ _


----------



## Hella

hmm...can I have a R


----------



## Michigal

Here ya "R"

Short Story and Author:

_ _ _ / T _ _ T / _ _ _ / _ _ _ E / _ _ _ _ / _ E / _ _ R R _ E _ / _ _ _ _


S T E _ _ E N / _ _ N _


Dead Letters:

_ _ _ _


----------



## Death's Door

May I have a "v"?


----------



## roadkill

May I have a "D" please?


----------



## Michigal

Sorry for the delay...had to go to work. 

One of each:

Short Story and Author:

_ _ _ / T _ _ T / _ _ _ / _ _ V E / _ _ _ _ / _ E / _ _ R R _ E D / _ _ _ _


S T E _ _ E N / _ _ N _


Dead Letters:

_ _ _ _


----------



## krypt

L?


----------



## Michigal

Quite a few actually...


Short Story and Author:

_ L L / T _ _ T / _ _ _ / L _ V E / _ _ L L / _ E / _ _ R R _ E D / _ _ _ _


S T E _ _ E N / _ _ N _


Dead Letters:

_ _ _ _


----------



## trishaanne

"All that you love will be carried away" by Stephen King


----------



## Michigal

Good work!!!!

From "Everything's Eventual"

You're up, trishaanne.


----------



## trishaanne

Sorry for the delay. This time around it will be just a movie because I can't remember who starred in it.

_ _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ / _ _ _ / _ _ _ _


----------



## roadkill

can i have a "T"?


----------



## trishaanne

Since you asked so nicely, of course you may have a T

T _ _ / _ _ _ T / _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ / T _ _ / _ _ _ T


----------



## roadkill

may I please have an "L"?


----------



## trishaanne

An "L" is on the way.

_ _ _ / L _ _ T / _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ / T _ _ / L _ _ T


----------



## trishaanne

Oops, forgot the first T....dang! It should be 

T _ _ / L _ _ T / _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ / T _ _ / L _ _ T


----------



## roadkill

How about an "S" please?


----------



## Hella

can I have an H please


----------



## Michigal

*Where's Trishaanne?*

I'd like an A if we can find her.


----------



## trishaanne

Sorry kids.....I zoned out there for a bit! I guess that's why I don't play these games very often. Anyway...here are the letters requested!

TH_ / L A S T / H _ _ S _ / _ _ / T H _ / L _ _ T


----------



## Hella

Is there an R


----------



## trishaanne

Sorry, no R this time around.


----------



## Michigal

The Last House on the Left?


----------



## trishaanne

HOORAY......you got it.....your turn!!!!!


----------



## Michigal

Change of pace (not a horror movie)...

Multi Oscar Winner 

_ _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ ' _ / _ _ _ _ 

Starring

_ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ and _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

(PS to all...I'm headed to work, will fill in all letter requests when I get home in early am)


----------



## Hella

Can I have a T please

Michigal, I hope you had a good night at work :devil:


----------



## TipoDeemin

And an S.


----------



## roadkill

and an "L" please?


----------



## Dr Morbius

*One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest*

starring *Jack Nicholson *and *Louise Fletcher*

The title fit the unusually long puzzle spaces, and the stars just fell in after that..

hehe.


----------



## Michigal

Geeez...I get home ready to fill in the blanks, and the good Dr. Wins!
You're up.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Actually, I think you should go again, Michigal, since I solved it so fast. No fun that way!


----------



## Michigal

No more than what I did with Tipodeemin and Phantoms. 
But here's a quickie:
Movie: 

_ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _

Starring:

_ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hella

ooh a quickie..

is there a T


----------



## roadkill

Can I buy a vowel? An "O"?


----------



## Michigal

*To To To...*

Looking out my back door...oops, that's a song.
Yes, some Ts and Os
(Why do I think Roadkill has something in mind?)

Movie:

T _ _ / _ O _ _ _ / _ O _ _ O _ / _ _ _ T _ _ _ / _ _ O _

Starring:

T _ _ / _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hella

The Rocky Horror Picture Show
Starring
Tim Curry


but I want Roadkill to take my turn cause I won't have time to play this weekend. :devil:


----------



## Michigal

Whew...it was a quickie. Good work Hella. 
Go ahead then, Roadkill.


----------



## roadkill

I'll try to do Hella justice.



_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _

Starring 

_ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Quite a darque tale spun out of time by a true master.


----------



## Michigal

Any Ts?


----------



## roadkill

roadkill said:


> _ _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ / T _ _ _ / _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _
> 
> Starring
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _


Used Letters

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Michigal

Could I have an *N* please?


----------



## roadkill

_ _ _ _ T _ _ N _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ / T _ _ _ / _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _

Starring:

_ _ _ _ N / _ _ _ _ _ _ _


Used Letters:

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hella

Can I have an S please


----------



## Death's Door

Can I have an E please


----------



## Michigal

Something Wicked This Way Comes
starring Jason Robards

Loved the tale better than the movie, but I have a special love for *certain* science fiction/fantasy


----------



## roadkill

Michigal got it. Sorry - I never saw any of the other replies till this evening (yeah - work).

Good job Michigal. Yer up!


----------



## Michigal

Novel (and author) made into two feature films and a play

_ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _

Author: 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Hella

is there a T

don't we almost always start off with this letter..lol


----------



## Michigal

Haha...t and e are the best choices. Here ya go

Novel (and author) made into two feature films and a play

T _ _ / _ _ _ _ T _ _ _ / _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _

Author:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Death's Door

May I have an S please


----------



## Hella

is there an O


----------



## Michigal

Here you go...

Novel (and author) made into two feature films and a play

T _ _ / _ _ _ _ T _ _ _ / O _ / _ _ _ _ / _ O _ S _

Author:

S _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ SO _


----------



## Dr Morbius

E?


----------



## Michigal

Novel (and author) made into two feature films and a play

T _ E / _ _ _ _ T _ _ _ / O _ / _ _ _ _ / _ O _ S E

Author:

S _ _ _ _ E _ / _ _ _ _ S O _


----------



## Dr Morbius

u?


----------



## Michigal

Novel (and author) made into two feature films and a play

T _ E / _ _ U _ T _ _ _ / O _ / _ _ _ _ / _ O U S E

Author:

S _ _ _ _ E _ / _ _ _ _ S O _


----------



## Dr Morbius

i?


----------



## Michigal

Novel (and author) made into two feature films and a play

T _ E / _ _ U _ T I _ _ / O _ / _ I _ _ / _ O U S E

Author:

S _ I _ _ E _ / _ _ _ _ S O _

(left out an O sorry about that)


----------



## Dr Morbius

n?


----------



## Hella

Going for the obvious H


----------



## Michigal

These will help (if not give it away)

T H E / H _ U _ T I N _ / O _ / H I _ _ / H O U S E

Author:

S H I _ _ E _ / _ _ _ _ S O N


----------



## Michigal

*No guesses?*



Michigal said:


> These will help (if not give it away)
> 
> T H E / H _ U _ T I N _ / O _ / H I _ _ / H O U S E
> 
> Author:
> 
> S H I _ _ E _ / _ _ _ _ S O N


(BUMP)


----------



## Hella

okay is there and L

and are you missing a N on the top line, 2nd word?


----------



## Michigal

*ooops*

T H E / H _ U _NT I N _ / O _ / H I L L / H O U S E

Author:

S H I _ L E _ / _ _ _ _ S O N

(Sorry about the missing N)


----------



## Michigal

This has gone on a long time with no response, the answer is 

The Haunting of Hill House
Author Shirley Jackson.

Whoever posts first can have the next round.


----------



## Hella

okay what the hell...

it's a movie title and an actress

_ _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _

Starring


_ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _

DEAD LETTERS:


----------



## gypsichic

give me an "A" please


----------



## Hella

A couple of A's for you

it's a movie title and an actress

_ _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ A _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _

Starring


_ A _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ A

DEAD LETTERS:


----------



## gypsichic

gimme a "T"


----------



## Hella

Some T's 

it's a movie title and an actress

T_ _ / _ _ _ _ / T_ AT / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _

Starring


_ A _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ A

DEAD LETTERS:


----------



## gypsichic

how about an E?


----------



## Hella

a couple of E's

it's a movie title and an actress

T_ E / _ _ _ _ / T_ AT / _ _ _ _ _ E _ / _ _ _ _ _

Starring


_ A _ _ _ E / _ _ _ _ _ A

DEAD LETTERS:


----------



## gypsichic

any R's?


----------



## Hella

2 R's for you

it's a movie title and an actress

T_ E / _ _ R _ / T_ AT / _ R _ _ _ E _ / _ _ _ _ _

Starring


_ A _ _ _ E / _ _ _ _ _ A

DEAD LETTERS:


----------



## gypsichic

how about H's


----------



## Hella

a couple H's

it's a movie title and an actress

THE / _ _ R _ / THAT / _ R _ _ _ E _ / _ _ _ _ _

Starring


_ A _ H_ E / _ _ _ _ _ A

DEAD LETTERS:


----------



## gypsichic

gimme an S


----------



## Hella

Can you believe it, there are NO S's

it's a movie title and an actress

THE / _ _ R _ / THAT / _ R _ _ _ E _ / _ _ _ _ _

Starring


_ A _ H_ E / _ _ _ _ _ A

DEAD LETTERS: S


----------



## gypsichic

what??? no S's??? 

how about G


----------



## Hella

one lonely G for you

it's a movie title and an actress

THE / _ _ R _ / THAT / _ R _ _ _ E _ / _ _ _ _ _

Starring


_ A _ H_ E / _ _ _ _GA

DEAD LETTERS: S


----------



## gypsichic

any M's?


----------



## Hella

Only 1..lol

it's a movie title and an actress

THE / _ _ RM / THAT / _ R _ _ _ E _ / _ _ _ _ _

Starring


_ A _ H_ E / _ _ _ _GA

DEAD LETTERS: S


----------



## gypsichic

lordy!...........lol

hmmmmm................ what about O's


----------



## Hella

a few, that means 3

it's a movie title and an actress

THE / _ ORM / THAT / _ R _ _ _ E _ / _ _ OO _

Starring


_ A _ H_ E / _ _ _ _GA

DEAD LETTERS: S


----------



## gypsichic

D's?


----------



## Hella

that should help a lot...lol

it's a movie title and an actress

THE / DORM / THAT / DR _ _ _ ED / _ _ OOD

Starring


DA _ H_ E / _ _ _ _GA

DEAD LETTERS: S


----------



## gypsichic

lol...........L's please


----------



## Hella

one L coming up

it's a movie title and an actress

THE / DORM / THAT / DR _ _ _ ED / _ LOOD

Starring


DA _ H_ E / _ _ _ _GA

DEAD LETTERS: S


----------



## gypsichic

gimme a B


----------



## Hella

one B

it's a movie title and an actress

THE / DORM / THAT / DR _ _ _ ED / BLOOD

Starring

DA _ H_ E / _ _ _ _GA

DEAD LETTERS: S[/QUOTE]


----------



## TipoDeemin

P. I have everything but the actress's last name figured out.


----------



## Hella

Hey Tipo! nice to see you!
there are a few P's for you 

it's a movie title and an actress

THE / DORM / THAT / DR _ PPED / BLOOD

Starring


DAPH_ E / _ _ _ _GA

DEAD LETTERS: S


----------



## TipoDeemin

Okay, now I want an I.


----------



## Hella

an I or two it is
and that gives us the title, who is the actress....
hint, this was her first horror film 

it's a movie title and an actress

THE / DORM / THAT / DRIPPED / BLOOD

Starring


DAPH_ E / _ _ _ IGA

DEAD LETTERS: S


----------



## Hellrazor

Can I have an "N"?


----------



## Hella

Yes you can have 2!

it's a movie title and an actress

THE / DORM / THAT / DRIPPED / BLOOD

Starring


DAPHNE / _ _ NIGA

DEAD LETTERS: S


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Can I have a Z, please?


----------



## Hella

A Z for You
someone should be able to solve this now...lol



it's a movie title and an actress

THE / DORM / THAT / DRIPPED / BLOOD

Starring


DAPHNE / Z_NIGA

DEAD LETTERS: S


----------



## Hellrazor

Gotta be The Dorm that dripped blood starring Daphne Zuniga....


----------



## Hellrazor

Hella or Mr. Unpleasant - go again with a new puzzel. Im not around enough to keep it going... Thanks


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## scareme

The Color Cut Of Black?


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## scareme

Did I just miss just one word? Yes, I'll take a hint.

Can I have an O


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## scareme

The Color Out Of Space?


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## scareme

Night Night!

_F/_/_ _D/_/BO_ _/ By _Y_E/_O_E_ _

Song and Singer


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## scareme

I just noticed the rules of this game, and I should have waited until someone else guessed. If it's OK, I'll go on, but watch it next time. 

_F/_/_ AD/A/BOA_/ By _Y_E/_O_E_ _

Good call, there were 3.


----------



## Goblin

If I had a Boat by Lyle Lovett?


----------



## scareme

You got it buddy!


----------

